# No good wheels for the corrado



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

After too many years of corrado ownership, there has yet to be found a perfect wheel for the corrado.
Prove me wrong. 
And it better be good.


----------



## fvtec (Aug 17, 2005)

*Re: No good wheels for the corrado (d-bot)*









I like these...







but I there up for sale now


----------



## corradokreep (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: No good wheels for the corrado (fvtec)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fvtec* »_








I like these...







but I there up for sale now









What do you have a 3 wheeled corrado?!!!















I HAVE to see that...


----------



## fvtec (Aug 17, 2005)

*Re: No good wheels for the corrado (corradokreep)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corradokreep* »_
What do you have a 3 wheeled corrado?!!!















I HAVE to see that...









Yep but the 3 wheel one has 36"er's. I'm from cali you know how they do it out here!








The 4th one was behind me in the corner. To many corrado parts in that room


----------



## tachycardia (May 14, 2001)

*Re: No good wheels for the corrado (d-bot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d-bot* »_...there has yet to be found a perfect wheel for the corrado.

I'm right with you. 
Posting wheels intended for Porsches, BMWs, etc. does not count.
The wheel must be 5x100 with an appropriate offset w/o the use of spacers. 
I've been wheel-less for months and still haven't found a wheel I'm sold on. Sure, I love top notch BBS wheels like any other fanatic, but 99% of the time the width and offset are not ideal for the Corrado.


_Modified by tachycardia at 4:31 PM 7-10-2008_


----------



## AspenGrey (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: No good wheels for the corrado (tachycardia)*

16" BBS Speedlines.


----------



## dude rado (May 22, 2003)

*Re: No good wheels for the corrado (AspenGrey)*

RS 301's FTMFW










_Modified by dude rado at 5:50 PM 7-10-2008_


----------



## ntonar (Nov 21, 2000)

*Re: No good wheels for the corrado (dude rado)*

16" speedlines http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## deth_core (Jul 12, 2002)

stock sebrings.


----------



## PrimaVW (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: (deth_core)*


----------



## deth_core (Jul 12, 2002)

^^^ are those 16x9s? ^^^^


_Modified by deth_core at 9:31 PM 7-10-2008_


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (deth_core)*

In My opinion theres a few nice wheels for the corrado
But Most Corrados Dont pull it off Stance wise
But if i had to Choose 301's For sure


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (german old school)*

I love BBS CH's on a Corrado. I fell in love with them when a customer had them on his M3 a few years ago and always wondered how they would look on a Corrado. Yohannes proved to me they look sweet and now they are played out thanks to Dave!


----------



## CorradoSLC (Jan 20, 2000)

*Re: No good wheels for the corrado (d-bot)*

There aren't many...
15" - stock SLC speedlines
16" - Compomotive MOs (at about a 33 or less offset so the spokes are flat, not curved)
17" - Abt A9s. The original, circa 1997-98 - without lips, stretch, or any of that junk. IMO the most beautiful wheel ever made for the SLC or Mk3 VR cars.


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: No good wheels for the corrado (d-bot)*

Blah. 301's maybe but 17s are big for an early 90's sports car. 
No one has proven me wrong yet. BTW, 16x9 anything suck. Tried that one before. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: No good wheels for the corrado (d-bot)*

Plain and simple 
























There are few simple but big money wheels that would look perfect on the corrado


----------



## a_riot (Jun 14, 2005)

*Re: No good wheels for the corrado (Toffeerado)*

The wheels with all the bolts and such aren't spartan enough for the Corrado IMHO. THey look better on a later Golf. Speedlines have that spartan look, so I like them.


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

I believe that the perfect wheel size for the Corrado is 16x8 with a 35offset.
That said, these come awfully close.


















_Modified by Krazee at 2:59 AM 7-11-2008_


----------



## Rento_VW (Jul 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Keeping an eye on this thread....


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

*FV-QR*

RS 301.
The RS that was _made_ for the Corrado...well at least the VR6.








My other choice would be the Abt A9. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (abt cup)*

IMO they don't get any better than Fat Fives. These wheels are perfect for the Corrado:








(Yareka's car)
If you want a period aftermarket wheel, the OZ Polaris:








Most of the BBSs are too fussy for the Corrado. I think it looks best with a clean set of bold 5-spokes http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 
Mikki x


_Modified by MikkiJayne at 10:00 AM 7-11-2008_


----------



## ThisOneTime (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: No good wheels for the corrado (d-bot)*

im partial to theese


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: No good wheels for the corrado (d-bot)*

what about a set of 17" LM's ??


















_Modified by Torsten at 8:31 AM 7-13-2009_


----------



## itskmill06 (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: No good wheels for the corrado (d-bot)*

borbet type B (pretty sure they have 2 styles that were type B)
edit: the tire rack type B's are actually type "CB"








also, Borbet Type T, and Type E (yet to see E on a corrado)
these would be interesting








and, i jsut saw these on a bmw site
BBS Work Equip Prototype 17x8.5 et13 (what the guy said)











_Modified by itskmill06 at 4:40 AM 7-11-2008_


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: No good wheels for the corrado (Toffeerado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Toffeerado* »_Plain and simple 
























There are few simple but big money wheels that would look perfect on the corrado 

You read my Mine LOL these are some hawt choices Im in love with the s2's


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: No good wheels for the corrado (itskmill06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *itskmill06* »_
and, i jsut saw these on a bmw site
BBS Work Equip Prototype 17x8.5 et13 (what the guy said)








_Modified by itskmill06 at 4:40 AM 7-11-2008_


Good luck finding a set. Mike has the only set i have ever seen and from what BBS said they were never put out on the market. Work Equip looks the same and you can find those in 5/100 
RS is where its at....Id like to see a Corrado on Lee's old harrtmann's


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: No good wheels for the corrado (Boostedcorrados)*

i like my a9s


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

These are Corrado fitment, no adapters
As close to perfect as you can get


----------



## iAco (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: No good wheels for the corrado (itskmill06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *itskmill06* »_Type E (yet to see E on a corrado)

Definitely not the nicest rim posted in this thread. But they do look at home on a Corrado.


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: No good wheels for the corrado (Torsten)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Torsten* »_what about a set of 17" LM's ??









HAWT Torsten!


_Modified by german old school at 1:13 PM 7-11-2008_


----------



## Dr. Shakalu (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: No good wheels for the corrado (german old school)*

ABT's! w00t.
















They will be up for sale SOON.
iirc krazee wanted them or something..


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: No good wheels for the corrado (Dr. Shakalu)*

actually matt, that was me. 
best rado wheel ever is LM's with red caps.
then Borbet Type A's
then KT1's
then Azav A's


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: No good wheels for the corrado (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_
best rado wheel ever is LM's with red caps.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: No good wheels for the corrado (brilliantyellowg60)*

bingo kev, that EXACT wheel.


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: No good wheels for the corrado (Noobercorn)*

agree !! but i need the red caps


----------



## CorradoMagic (Apr 11, 2008)

I dont think RC's look too bad ona Rado








They own Page 2!


----------



## insanerado (Nov 9, 2006)

id like to see something nice that isnt bbs. keep this thread going


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (insanerado)*

S2








kerscher 








LM


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

Has someone put these onto a Corrado yet?


----------



## insanerado (Nov 9, 2006)

does anyone have a picture of kerscher carmonas on a rado?


----------



## prodigy_g60 (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: No good wheels for the corrado (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_









That doesnt count those are on a rallye.
LM's or the canadian fives forget what they are called. (or fives in general)


----------



## tachycardia (May 14, 2001)

*Re: No good wheels for the corrado (prodigy_g60)*

There are cars in this thread that have had fender work to allow improved fitment; these wheels do not count.
I concur with the comments about the A9, RS 301 and CH. It's unfortunate that there are probably less than 5 wheels that properly fit the Corrado without use of adapters, spacers, or fender work.


----------



## Dreizehn (Nov 2, 2005)

Be a man and get some real wheels. Get off of the BBS bandwagon or your Corrado will look like everyone elses. [flame suit ON!]







Or, you could always get any Porsche wheel ever built, even the ugly ones like phone dials and such...The vortex kiddies will still love your car no matter what...as long as it has that porsche emblem on the wheel.








I suggest Volks...I'm partial........










_Modified by Dreizehn at 12:14 PM 7-11-2008_


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: (Dreizehn)*

OZ superturismo... probably one of the most classic and copied motorsport wheels...
they look great in silver... the white ones are pretty loud
the problem is you have to run it in a 17 because multispokes always look a size smaller than they are.








aside from that... a variety of bbs look good on the car rx, rs, lm, vz
i'm also partial to all the stock wheels
speedlines, bbs solitudes, sebrings








bbs japan has a bunch of cool wheels like prima donnas and super RS

_Modified by VR SEX at 12:26 PM 7-11-2008_


_Modified by VR SEX at 6:36 PM 7-11-2008_


----------



## insanerado (Nov 9, 2006)

i agree with Dreizehn let see something original


----------



## insanerado (Nov 9, 2006)

me likey


----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

Most of the wheels that are being posted require some type of work to make them look right. The highly coveted 17" LM only comes in a with of 7" so you need spacers to bring them out. 
With that said I nominate the Oettinger Brand with the RE and RZ
17X8 et35


----------



## cramer (May 3, 2000)

Perfect wheel for the stock corrado fenders is a 17x7.5 (or 8 ..close there abouts







) 4x100 or 5x100
Abt A9s, A11, A23, (*the Z3 works but I think is my last choice of the Abts for the Corrado)
BBS RC, RS301, LM
Azev Type A
OZ Monte Carlo, Mito
Borbet C


----------



## cramer (May 3, 2000)

*Re: (VR6GURU)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6GURU* »_Most of the wheels that are being posted require some type of work to make them look right. The highly coveted 17" LM only comes in a with of 7" so you need spacers to bring them out. 


BBS lists a 4x100 LM at 17x7.5 et 40mm.. Not perfect but close enough


----------



## Turd Ferguson (Aug 24, 2002)

*Re: (cramer)*

I'm a big fan of these... BBS RK II 17 * 7.5 et 33


















_Modified by Turd Ferguson at 6:31 PM 7-11-2008_


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (insanerado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *insanerado* »_me likey 
 i found one


----------



## Dreizehn (Nov 2, 2005)

Let's be realistic for a change:


----------



## insanerado (Nov 9, 2006)

the photoshop pic of the kerschers look better than real like.







And my friends brother in law that won the supermod class at waterfest has the oettinger rims on them


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (cramer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dreizehn* »_
I suggest Volks...I'm partial........










I have never seen a car with Volks before









_Quote, originally posted by *cramer* »_
BBS lists a 4x100 LM at 17x7.5 et 40mm.. Not perfect but close enough









Thats what I run


----------



## Dreizehn (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_
I have never seen a car with Volks before










Hey, smarty pants, I've seen 2x (if not more) VWs running LMs than I have seen running Volks. LMs look great, but it's like beating a dead horse, IMO. I'd rock LMs, too, but this guy is looking for something unique, so let's propose some hot ****...not the same ol' stuff that's posted in every thread on vortex.









_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_
Thats what I run









My Volks are 17x7.5 ET38. I've had them for 7 yrs now and haven't seen any JDM car in person with my wheels (although I've seen replicas), let alone a VW. That's just me, though.


----------



## Dreizehn (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: (VR6GURU)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6GURU* »_Most of the wheels that are being posted require some type of work to make them look right. The highly coveted 17" LM only comes in a with of 7" so you need spacers to bring them out. 
With that said I nominate the Oettinger Brand with the RE and RZ
17X8 et35

I remember when Jumonville got his REs and posted rolling shots on the highway. People in here were creaming their pants.


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (Dreizehn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dreizehn* »_
Hey, smarty pants, I've seen 2x (if not more) VWs running LMs than I have seen running Volks. 

German wheels on a german car?







You dont say








You know how many Civics are running around my town with Volks? tons....
japanese wheels on a japanese car 
I am going to rock these on my next car


----------



## Dreizehn (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_
German wheels on a german car?







You dont say








You know how many Civics are running around my town with Volks? tons....
japanese wheels on a japanese car 
I am going to rock these on my next car 



That ideology = http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
What are you doing driving a German car on American soil? How dare you!








Do you date outside of your race?


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (Dreizehn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dreizehn* »_

That ideology = http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
What are you doing driving a German car on American soil? How dare you!








Do you date outside of your race?









Having fun
Of course


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

LMs are the money. Period!








too, bad I am a cheap skate


----------



## HeadlinerG60 (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: (sdezego)*


----------



## durteeclean (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: No good wheels for the corrado (d-bot)*

RS 301s FTW


----------



## DubUnit (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: No good wheels for the corrado (durteeclean)*

You all fell for reverse psychology. This easily is a "what wheels should I buy for my Corrado" thread.
...
..staggered Brock B1's.


----------



## hu-rocco (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: No good wheels for the corrado (durteeclean)*

Compomotive MO's








ATS type 10's


----------



## Rento_VW (Jul 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

A "No mod, direct fitment wheel" would be epic... Hmm... Phone Dials... I want now.


----------



## iwantmyvdub (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Rento_VW)*

Sorry mcnoobernutty. They are going bye bye at the end of next week.


----------



## apaper (Apr 6, 2003)

*Re: No good wheels for the corrado (d-bot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d-bot* »_After too many years of corrado ownership, there has yet to be found a perfect wheel for the corrado.
Prove me wrong. 
And it better be good.









Matt:
I've felt the same way you do/have for nearly 10 years now. I’ve racked my brain over and over and over again trying to find that perfect wheel. Never being satisfied with what I was coming up with, (ie. Compomotive MO, ABT A9/A23, AZEV TypeA, and many others all look good…) I searched and searched and still came up empty handed, until...
I found out about 1 year ago that SPEEDLINE, once in their manufacturing history back in 1994, built a 16" version of the 5 spoke we've all come to love & appreciate. This wheel was for Europe only. The problem was that it didn’t sell very well, and just as quickly as it appeared in ’94, it disappeared but 12 months later, never to be seen again.
So, in my stubborn way, I resolved to figure out a way to get a hold of such wheels. At first, I just wanted a New Old Stock that were laying around in someone’s basement. When I realized that this was a pipe-dream, I then sought out to find a used pair in good shape. When I came up short, I was excited about the prospect of getting my hands on a very used set. Then, after months of searching and (essentially) being laughed at, I felt like the only other alternative was to convince SPEEDLINE to bring back the once European-only 16" SPEEDLINE 5 spoke from the dead…to pull the old mold off the shelf and queue up the assembly line for one more run! Well, the long story made short (and yes, you’re probably thinking “this dude Adam thinks his story is short! -- LOL"), I was able to make this dream of mine [and other VW enthusiasts I would soon realize] a reality.
My feelings which are of your ilk are also shared along with others like Aspen, Nick, Louis (they’ve posted on your thread) and many others within our tight knit VW community. For without everyone on the Vortex, this dream of ours would have _never _been realized.
*Therefore, it is my opinion that the only perfect match for your Corrado would be a larger diameter of the Original Equipment…the REAL THING, just a wee bit bigger *








Now I rest my case.
Respectfully,
-Adam
Ps. I'm attaching 2 pics from our current Group Buy (page 10 has more pics) to show you what a handful of us will be installing on our Corrado's in the next handful of weeks


----------



## a_riot (Jun 14, 2005)

*Re: No good wheels for the corrado (apaper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *apaper* »_










So clean, simple and spartan, just like the Germans...I love it. If the wheels are too fancy they steal the attention away from the body lines. These are the ultimate Corrado wheels imho. Got a picture of them on the car?


----------



## vintage empire (Jan 11, 2002)

*Re: No good wheels for the corrado (a_riot)*

With all the talk about the LM's, can someone post a pic of the back pad of the wheel? Is the mounting surface "Flat"?


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: (Dreizehn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dreizehn* »_Be a man and get some real wheels. Get off of the BBS bandwagon or your Corrado will look like everyone elses. [flame suit ON!]







Or, you could always get any Porsche wheel ever built, even the ugly ones like phone dials and such...The vortex kiddies will still love your car no matter what...as long as it has that porsche emblem on the wheel.








I suggest Volks...I'm partial........









_Modified by Dreizehn at 12:14 PM 7-11-2008_

Lol...maybe I should go on Honda Tech and tell them to jump off the Volks/Work wheels bandwagon and get some Schmidts.


----------



## apaper (Apr 6, 2003)

*Re: No good wheels for the corrado (a_riot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d-bot* »_After too many years of corrado ownership, there has yet to be found a perfect wheel for the corrado.
Prove me wrong. 
And it better be good.









Matt:
I've felt the same way you do/have for nearly 10 years now. I’ve racked my brain over and over and over again trying to find that perfect wheel. Never being satisfied with what I was coming up with, (ie. Compomotive MO, ABT A9/A23, AZEV TypeA, and many others all look good…) I searched and searched and still came up empty handed, until...
I found out about 1 year ago that SPEEDLINE, once in their manufacturing history back in 1994, built a 16" version of the 5 spoke we've all come to love & appreciate. This wheel was for Europe only. The problem was that it didn’t sell very well, and just as quickly as it appeared in ’94, it disappeared but 12 months later, never to be seen again.
So, in my stubborn way, I resolved to figure out a way to get a hold of such wheels. At first, I just wanted a New Old Stock that were laying around in someone’s basement. When I realized that this was a pipe-dream, I then sought out to find a used pair in good shape. When I came up short, I was excited about the prospect of getting my hands on a very used set. Then, after months of searching and (essentially) being laughed at, I felt like the only other alternative was to convince SPEEDLINE to bring back the once European-only 16" SPEEDLINE 5 spoke from the dead…to pull the old mold off the shelf and queue up the assembly line for one more run! Well, the long story made short (and yes, you’re probably thinking “this dude Adam thinks his story is short! -- LOL"), I was able to make this dream of mine [and other VW enthusiasts I would soon realize] a reality.
My feelings which are of your ilk are also shared along with others like Aspen, Nick, Louis (they’ve posted on your thread) and many others within our tight knit VW community. For without everyone on the Vortex, this dream of ours would have _never _been realized.
*Therefore, it is my opinion that the only perfect match for your Corrado would be a larger diameter of the Original Equipment…the REAL THING, just a wee bit bigger *








Now I rest my case.
Respectfully,
-Adam
Ps. I'm attaching 2 pics from our current Group Buy (page 10 has more pics) to show you what a handful of us will be installing on our Corrado's in the next handful of weeks 


















_Quote, originally posted by *a_riot* »_ So clean, simple and spartan, just like the Germans...I love it. If the wheels are too fancy they steal the attention away from the body lines. These are the ultimate Corrado wheels imho. 
Got a picture of them on the car?

Paul: Thanks for your comments.
This group buy is in the works so these wheels have yet to arrive to the States. Once they do arrive you'll surely be seeing many-a-pic on my car along with other participants too I'm sure.
-Adam


_Modified by apaper at 6:38 PM 7-11-2008_


----------



## Milan332002 (Nov 25, 2006)

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-Vie...C4000


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: No good wheels for the corrado (apaper)*

the azev A's as already mentioned are a great wheel


_Modified by VR SEX at 11:20 PM 7-11-2008_


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

*FV-QR*

I'd just get the Compomotive MO if those are indeed the the wheels Speedline is "replicating".


----------



## apaper (Apr 6, 2003)

*Re: No good wheels for the corrado (VR SEX)*

Bump http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by apaper at 8:24 PM 7-11-2008_


----------



## benzivr6 (Feb 16, 2001)

*Re: No good wheels for the corrado (apaper)*










Compomotive MO's 17x7.5 semi-gloss black and yes I know my car looks really beat but you pretty much get the idea


_Modified by benzivr6 at 11:24 PM 7-11-2008_


----------



## 1.8t rado (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: (abt cup)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abt cup* »_
Lol...maybe I should go on Honda Tech and tell them to jump off the Volks/Work wheels bandwagon and get some Schmidts.









too late







...


----------



## wannabdubbin (Nov 22, 2002)

*Re: (1.8t rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8t rado* »_
too late







...









yuck.


----------



## Rento_VW (Jul 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

eww...


----------



## iwantmyvdub (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Rento_VW)*

seriously, that del slo is ****ing hot guys. 
If I wasn't driving a rado it would be a type R or an ek hatch.


----------



## KICKINGTI (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (iwantmyvdub)*

There are two wheels I actually find that suit the corrado very well beside the stock speedlines. 
One being BBS RX in 16" fashion.








and Borbet type C








Ive played with dubmodder one too many times to love both of these wheels.


----------



## TDI Driver (Jan 17, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I'm tempted to get a set of Borbet type FS since they're so cheap and not bad looking to boot. The only question is, do I get the 16" or 17" version?


----------



## KICKINGTI (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TDI Driver)*

oh and quick question, does anybody know where I get a 16 inch Borbet Type C set.


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (KICKINGTI)*

Still not amused in 99% of these wheels.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (d-bot)*

Maybe its not the wheels but the car?


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dogger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dogger* »_Maybe its not the wheels but the car?









the corrado? WOW! What have we been thinking. you are totally right. damn wasted all this time on this car


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dogger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dogger* »_Maybe its not the wheels but the car?









wtf mate?


----------



## SIson21 (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: (VR6GURU)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6GURU* »_Most of the wheels that are being posted require some type of work to make them look right. The highly coveted 17" LM only comes in a with of 7" so you need spacers to bring them out. 
With that said I nominate the Oettinger Brand with the RE and RZ
17X8 et35









i'm partial to these wheels too! my bro's rado!


----------



## modstyle (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: (SIson21)*

I kinda like these http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rento_VW (Jul 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Once I get some more moneys... I'm throwing Schmidt Space Lines... I don't care what people think either, I like Phone Dials, but i'm not going that route since I don't want adapters.








Or maybe VN Lines....


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: (SIson21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SIson21* »_
i'm partial to these wheels too! my bro's rado!









:nibble: :nibble:


----------



## fvtec (Aug 17, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (KICKINGTI)*









I just got a brand new set of these for my SLC. You can get them NEW and CHEAP from BBS


----------



## Dreizehn (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: (modstyle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *modstyle* »_I kinda like these http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









Image? Those look like the ones (Image wheels) my friend has on his MK2 GTI.

_Quote, originally posted by *abt cup* »_
Lol...maybe I should go on Honda Tech and tell them to jump off the Volks/Work wheels bandwagon and get some Schmidts.










Laugh some more.















> this thread


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: No good wheels for the corrado (fvtec)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fvtec* »_










I'm not feeling Gotti's.

I think mine are fitting, but they have made me realize 16"s aren't the perfect diameter though. 17"s are the perfect fit.


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: (Dreizehn)*

I totally agree w/ the OP. I haven't seen anything that looks better than speedlines on a lowered Corrado. Too many spokes, bullets, bolts, gold, etc. going on w/ alot of these wheels. Doesn't look right on an early 90's german sport coupe IMO.
I couldn't find anything I loved looks wise so I went the performance, price, and comfort route. Rota Slipstreams 15" x 7" in silver. $120 each shipped and 11.8lbs.
I think they look ok too. Simple five spoke, similar to a stock speedline. Just lighter http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado-correr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado-correr* »_
wtf mate?

Sarcasm...


----------



## cata (May 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Rento_VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8t rado* »_









DelSol's are weak sauce but that's actually sick.

_Quote, originally posted by *Rento_VW* »_Once I get some more moneys... I'm throwing Schmidt Space Lines... I don't care what people think either, I like Phone Dials, but i'm not going that route since I don't want adapters.

Sorry if I sound like an as$ (not my intent) but if you don't care why people think, then why must you share every single little plan that you come up with? Get whatever you like, enjoy them and then post up some pictures for people to see what they look like with that color/setup.


----------



## HeadlinerG60 (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (cata)*


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: (Dreizehn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dreizehn* »_

Laugh some more.















> this thread









I'm rollin homie.









































These guys missed the BBS are played memo.















Played...try the Equip 03's.


----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (abt cup)*









HOT


----------



## Rento_VW (Jul 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Damn... That's a lot of JDM RS status...


----------



## Karttunen (May 5, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Rento_VW)*

I love the D90










_Modified by Karttunen at 12:14 AM 7-14-2008_


----------



## itskmill06 (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (VR6GURU)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6GURU* »_









are those 17s? 
301s?


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (d-bot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d-bot* »_Still not amused in 99% of these wheels.









problem is:
1) different wheels work differently on different colors. I always said my wheel choice would be that much easier if my car was black. Bright colors I believe are the hardest to mate with the "right" wheel.
2) everyone has a different opinion of what "fits"...although "fitting" should be self explanatory. Stretched tires implies the wheel is too wide for the car, and the only way to avoid damage to either the car, the wheel, or both is to run a tire too narrow for the wheel. I don't care what anyone says, 215 section on 9-inches is not "fitting".
3) there are WAY too many choices


----------



## apaper (Apr 6, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Krazee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krazee* »_
problem is:
1) different wheels work differently on different colors. I always said my wheel choice would be that much easier if my car was black. Bright colors I believe are the hardest to mate with the "right" wheel.
2) everyone has a different opinion of what "fits"...although "fitting" should be self explanatory. Stretched tires implies the wheel is too wide for the car, and the only way to avoid damage to either the car, the wheel, or both is to run a tire too narrow for the wheel. I don't care what anyone says, 215 section on 9-inches is not "fitting".
3) there are WAY too many choices

Very well stated







IMO


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

*Re: (dogger)*


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (g60vwr)*

I think the WRD mesh is the hottest...that or LMs


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

im partial to my Jlines but always liked RSs and any mesh wheel really. nice simple 5 spokes have always won in my book. but i like all sorts of wheels...ive got like 5 or 6 sets of wheels in my garage but not all for the rado...
























and everyone loves rollers...


----------



## radojon (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: No good wheels for the corrado (fvtec)*

I totally agree with Gottis, this is my car with (not the best, but easy to find) 7 slots


----------



## snowbird (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: No good wheels for the corrado (radojon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d-bot* »_No good wheels for the corrado

I think this topic needs to renamed "There are lots of good wheels for the Corrado"


----------



## iwantmyvdub (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: No good wheels for the corrado (snowbird)*

barely any were actually made for the car though. 3/4 of the cars in here either are using adapter/spacers or have ridiculous stretch/fender rolling to fit them. Doesn't matter to me, I will adapt and stretch to my hearts content.


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: No good wheels for the corrado (snowbird)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snowbird* »_
I think this topic needs to renamed "There are lots of good wheels for the Corrado"









No need to make false statements. Sure lots of wheels "fit" on a corrado but many wheels lack the actual correct look of matching the car itself.


----------



## MySunRoofWorks (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: No good wheels for the corrado (d-bot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d-bot* »_
No need to make false statements. Sure lots of wheels "fit" on a corrado but many wheels lack the actual correct look of matching the car itself. 


Matt, I have to disagree. By that argument your topic is a false statement then. Luckily VW decided to give us two (VR6 owners at least) wheel choices; BBS baskets and Speedline 5 spokes, so at that point an owner could technically go either way in the aftermarket and still come up with a wheel that had, "the actual correct look of matching the car itself." http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Abnormal (Sep 14, 2003)

*Re: No good wheels for the corrado (MySunRoofWorks)*

how would this look on a corrado?? (don't think they would fit though)


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: No good wheels for the corrado (Abnormal)*


----------



## MexiG60 (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*
















wow i really like them rims
where can i find them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## snowbird (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: No good wheels for the corrado (d-bot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d-bot* »_No need to make false statements.

My opinion, like yours, cannot be "false"









_Quote, originally posted by *d-bot* »_Sure lots of wheels "fit" on a corrado but many wheels lack the actual correct look of matching the car itself.

Your opinion of 'correct' and 'incorrect' are your own. It sounds like you're not satisfied with the various stock wheel options, but you can't accept another wheel option because it didn't come stock - and is therefore 'incorrect'.
Good luck sorting out your dilemma.








IMO, there are a few aftermarket wheels that fit the Corrado's hubs AND lines and style decently. I think BBS has the most Corrado-style-correct options.


----------



## Rento_VW (Jul 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Wait, where's McNair's Green SLC with Fat Fives and the French e-codes... Surprised as hell no one posted pics of that... That thing is bliss as-well.
Here we gooo.... These might be the answer. Just look at those wheels and look at the lines in the body. As you look at the b-line (line in body below the a-line?) it's slightly below the center of the Corrado... Same with the Fat Fives. The Corrado is a very subtle car with very agressive lines when you start to look at it more. Same with the Fat Fives. Very simple wheels with extremely sharp cuts in the vent holes... Nice.











_Modified by Rento_VW at 11:13 AM 7-19-2008_


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

*Re: No good wheels for the corrado (d-bot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d-bot* »_
No need to make false statements. Sure lots of wheels "fit" on a corrado but many wheels lack the actual correct look of matching the car itself. 


Why not define your idea of "correct" wheels?
In my eyes if VW offered some wheels (say 5 star wheels) then if they are "correct" to you- then why wouldnt all 5 star wheels be "correct"


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: No good wheels for the corrado (crisvr6)*

It's funny to hype you guys all up about wheels.


----------



## insanerado (Nov 9, 2006)

wut kind of wheels were those above?


----------



## skaterhernandez4 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: (insanerado)*

stock speedlines ftw.


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

*FV-QR*

Opinions are like buttholes...


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (abt cup)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abt cup* »_Opinions are like buttholes...

they are all round.
Wait. Wheels are like buttholes?


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: No good wheels for the corrado (g60vwr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60vwr* »_
Why not define your idea of "correct" wheels?
In my eyes if VW offered some wheels (say 5 star wheels) then if they are "correct" to you- then why wouldnt all 5 star wheels be "correct"


To actually answer this instead of something funny. A wheel that matches the look, feel and especially lines of the corrado into the design of the wheel itself. A wheel that is not only era correct (even wheels designed in the 80s or even today could fit the bill), but also design wise correct that followed the same lines of the corrado. 
Yes many of these wheels look good but 98% are not for me so you all can have them.


----------



## MySunRoofWorks (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: No good wheels for the corrado (d-bot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d-bot* »_
To actually answer this instead of something funny. A wheel that matches the look, feel and especially lines of the corrado into the design of the wheel itself. A wheel that is not only era correct (even wheels designed in the 80s or even today could fit the bill), but also design wise correct that followed the same lines of the corrado. 
Yes many of these wheels look good but 98% are not for me so you all can have them.


So since all you were trying to do was "hype" people up about wheels and before this gets locked, what exactly are the TWO percent that are for you?


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: No good wheels for the corrado (MySunRoofWorks)*

so what if i had 3 piece speedlines made? would those be perfect or what? haha


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: No good wheels for the corrado (MySunRoofWorks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MySunRoofWorks* »_
So since all you were trying to do was "hype" people up about wheels and before this gets locked, what exactly are the TWO percent that are for you?









Ah boo, lock such a good thread full of great corrado content? I find this very successful! The two percent, one the speedlines I already own and like the poster above me, 3 piece speedlines


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: No good wheels for the corrado (d-bot)*

well are they corrado 3 piece speedlines or porsche speedlines? cuz i was gunna get bda to custom make some centers for me. i know stern makes some wheels that look like 3 piece speedlines.


----------



## Abnormal (Sep 14, 2003)

*Re: No good wheels for the corrado (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_










I've been eyeballing this wheels for a long time







but was unsure of the fit







now I know!!! muahahahahaha


----------



## Abnormal (Sep 14, 2003)

*Re: No good wheels for the corrado (Abnormal)*

wait was that p-shoped?


----------



## Rento_VW (Jul 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Javohl, notice the pixellation and the reflection.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Rento_VW)*

jawohl







it is a fake


----------



## nobledub (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: (dpgreek)*









Anyone else rocking DTM Cruz? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I have new pics on the way!


----------



## Majend (May 5, 2008)

*Re: No good wheels for the corrado (radojon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *radojon* »_I totally agree with Gottis, this is my car with (not the best, but easy to find) 7 slots









i tend to agree however i'm not a huge fan of the chrome which is why i got these


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: No good wheels for the corrado (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_well are they corrado 3 piece speedlines or porsche speedlines? cuz i was gunna get bda to custom make some centers for me. i know stern makes some wheels that look like 3 piece speedlines. 

These, in 16x8, 5x100, et 33








Right now, either of these seem to be your best custom option:
Work Meister S1 2-piece:








Work Meister S1 3-piece:


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: No good wheels for the corrado (Krazee)*

I'd like to see someone rock a set of these on a Corrado.








On a Mk3


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: No good wheels for the corrado (abt cup)*

ok more thanks.


----------



## HeadlinerG60 (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: No good wheels for the corrado (d-bot)*

d90's. Period.


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: No good wheels for the corrado (d-bot)*

Has anyone mentioned rx2's yet? they certainly bolt right up with no fender modification or spacer, and if the wind blows up your skirt like it does mine they look pretty fly.


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: No good wheels for the corrado (HeadlinerG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HeadlinerG60* »_d90's. Period.
'

D90s have periods?


----------



## tachycardia (May 14, 2001)

*Re: No good wheels for the corrado (HeadlinerG60)*

I was THIS close to getting S1's last month, but the lug diameter differences killed it for me. 
As for as the 5x130 recommendations, adapters suck balls (speaking from experience).
Again, this thread is about wheels for a Corrado. Not a Porsche, not a Civic, etc.
Louis, very nice find. Who makes them?


----------



## HeadlinerG60 (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: No good wheels for the corrado (d-bot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d-bot* »_'

D90s have periods?









You have to get that one, seriously?


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: No good wheels for the corrado (tachycardia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tachycardia* »_I was THIS close to getting S1's last month, but the lug diameter differences killed it for me. 
As for as the 5x130 recommendations, adapters suck balls (speaking from experience).
Again, this thread is about wheels for a Corrado. Not a Porsche, not a Civic, etc.
Louis, very nice find. Who makes them?

Lug diameter?








SEtuning.com sells them. I was/am interested and they said the centers would be 100% custom - my bolt pattern, my offset, etc. According to their website, cost for the set would be around $2,500.
Other hesitation? 16" tires are being limited. Tirerack sells nothing in 225/40, and the Toyo T1R is the only one I know of right now. Thankfully there are plenty 215/45 options.


_Modified by Krazee at 6:42 PM 7-21-2008_


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: No good wheels for the corrado (tachycardia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tachycardia* »_
Again, this thread is about wheels for a Corrado. Not a Porsche, not a Civic, etc.
Louis, very nice find. Who makes them?

here here!


----------



## tachycardia (May 14, 2001)

*Re: No good wheels for the corrado (d-bot)*

The used (I'm poor) single piece S1's I was going to purchase had 12mm lug holes (need to be 14mm), so I would have to run a stud conversion. 
I didn't realize the S1's can be made-to-order; indeed, it is a great wheel option if you have the loot.


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: No good wheels for the corrado (tachycardia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tachycardia* »_The used (I'm poor) single piece S1's I was going to purchase had 12mm lug holes (need to be 14mm), so I would have to run a stud conversion. 
I didn't realize the S1's can be made-to-order; indeed, it is a great wheel option if you have the loot. 

are these the ones you're talking about? there's a set for sale here localy but same thing - m12.


----------



## life.love.regret (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: No good wheels for the corrado (corrado-correr)*

i never thought id rock rs's. thought they were way too common. but right now i cant really think of another wheel id like to have
some zw1's would be rad though


----------



## Chizzie (Feb 19, 2008)

personal favs, but i have a boy crush on hot 5 spokes...
always wondered what these were...








my old rado, which is now on a set of borbet type t's which are soooo hot...








some keskin kt 1's 








pretty sure these are rh zw1 cuprads 2 piece...








and lastly abt's








hope you all like! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RubAVeeDubDub (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: (Chizzie)*

I have a perfect example of what NOT to go with...








Stupid PO.








But I personally LOVE the look of the Borbet type Ts. Elegant and simple. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by RubAVeeDubDub at 8:02 AM 7-22-2008_


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re:*


----------



## jakey poo (Apr 15, 2008)

Not sure what they are but I really like the rims that came on mine


----------



## DeathWobble (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: No good wheels for the corrado (Torsten)*

LM's or Fat Fives.... id almost be tempted to fit both... on left side and one right so i could change the view by choosing my parking orientation.


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

I think people are missing the concept of this thread:
It is to determine if there is a wheel that COULD be considered OEM.
Consider VW's past choice in wheels for any vehicle. The RS works great because VW ran RMs on VWs of the same time. 5-spokes work for the most part, because of their simplicity. VW has never done chrome wheels on anything to my knowledge.
And good god, someone should not even do these aftermarket:


----------



## cramer (May 3, 2000)

*Re: (Chizzie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chizzie* »_personal favs, but i have a boy crush on hot 5 spokes...
always wondered what these were...










Those are Abt Z3 (17x7.5")


----------



## excreations (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (cramer)*

Rs's, and KT1s would be my two choices. A lot depends on color, along with many other things.


----------



## SLC YA (Mar 15, 2000)

*Re: (excreations)*

How about these?


I think they are type E's, or something like that.


----------



## itskmill06 (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (SLC YA)*

i really like the 3 piece RF's... or one piece too


----------



## Buddha92SLC (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: (itskmill06)*

what are the specs on these wheels? size and offset?


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: (Buddha92SLC)*

Looks like RH ZW1.


----------



## Buddha92SLC (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: (abt cup)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abt cup* »_Looks like RH ZW1.

Are they available in 16" & 17"? If so where can I find them


----------



## usjordan23 (Jan 8, 2007)

LM 112 & LM 113


----------



## VEGAS VR6 (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (Buddha92SLC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Buddha92SLC* »_what are the specs on these wheels? size and offset? 

Looks like they come in 17" and larger.
http://www.rh-wheels.com/index...67580


----------



## billyButt435 (Feb 10, 2008)

has anyone ever tried the corvette saw blades on a corrado?


----------



## kveldssanger (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: (VEGAS VR6)*

Why has no one posted long beaches yet? If your looking for a stock look http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








Not mine but similar


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (billyButt435)*

these ?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (billyButt435)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billyButt435* »_has anyone ever tried the corvette saw blades on a corrado? 

yes


----------



## Rento_VW (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: (usjordan23)*


_Quote, originally posted by *usjordan23* »_LM 112 & LM 113









WOAH WHERE IS THAT?!?!?!


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: (Rento_VW)*

Germany. You can't have 'em








(Kevin will get there first!)


----------



## radojon (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_these ?








This car is so hot, so much work though, 30 valve audi V6 and dash swap that involved firewall swap







, I think I would have just stuck with the VR and maybe did a 24v or even a R32 engine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: (radojon)*

I'm pretty sure the car is a 24v VR6. There is a project thread on the Corrado.net.


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: (radojon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *radojon* »_This car is so hot, so much work though, 30 valve audi V6 and dash swap that involved firewall swap







, I think I would have just stuck with the VR and maybe did a 24v or even a R32 engine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









The 30v V6 came in the passat. That is, even if it was the 30v and not a 24v. That's beside the point. Those are not even 5x100 wheels. 
next.


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (radojon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *radojon* »_This car is so hot, so much work though, 30 valve audi V6 and dash swap that involved firewall swap







, I think I would have just stuck with the VR and maybe did a 24v or even a R32 engine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Actually, its a 24v engine with the complete firewall from a mk4 GTI.
And it's an Audi TT dash.


----------



## life.love.regret (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: (itskmill06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *itskmill06* »_i really like the 3 piece RF's... or one piece too

the one piece are called RD's


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (Buddha92SLC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Buddha92SLC* »_what are the specs on these wheels? size and offset? 



















_Quote, originally posted by *Krazee* »_
Actually, its a 24v engine with the complete firewall from a mk4 GTI.
And it's an Audi TT dash.


----------



## Rento_VW (Jul 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

People are swaying OT.
Guys.. Keep the thread with wheels that need no modification... No spacers, no adapters, no fender rolling if possible...
Meh, screw it lol.


----------



## itskmill06 (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Rento_VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rento_VW* »_
Guys.. Keep the thread with wheels that need no modification... No spacers, no adapters, no fender rolling if possible...


that's not really the point... the point is, which wheels look great on the corrado, like they were meant to be on it?
If that involves a little modification, to make them work, then so be it. But, I want to know what was involved to make them work if you feel they are so good people!


----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (itskmill06)*

Fikse FM-10's


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

*FV-QR*

Good stuff Ray...hoping to see the car soon!


----------



## billyButt435 (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

very nice!


----------



## apaper (Apr 6, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (VR6GURU)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6GURU* »_Fikse FM-10's









*HOLLY SHEIT!  *These wheels are of my all-time-favorite! The quality of any Fikse wheel is not to be taken lightly, although they are of the lightest on the market








*HOLLY SHEIT!  *These wheels are of my all-time-favorite! The quality of any Fikse wheel is not to be taken lightly, although they are of the lightest on the market








*HOLLY SHEIT!  *These wheels are of my all-time-favorite! The quality of any Fikse wheel is not to be taken lightly, although they are of the lightest on the market








Did I mention







that I LOVE Fikse


----------



## Taiko (Mar 5, 2008)

Wow, those Fikse wheels look sweet! Is there a photo with a more full view?


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: (Taiko)*

fikses do look good


----------



## BMAN (Jun 9, 1999)

*Re: (Buddha92SLC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Buddha92SLC* »_what are the specs on these wheels? size and offset? 









I was about to order these last week from GMP Performance but I wanted them with the centers painted black. They told me it will take 4-6 weeks. The wheels I was looking at are 17 X 8 comes in 60 mm offset so you have to choice from 3 different spacers, 20 mm 25 or 30.
I was told to run 30 mm spacers. I would love to know what the blue car runs? Anyone know who owns it?


----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (VR SEX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR SEX* »_fikses do look good 









Ha when I got mine I was looking at pics of your car. Much respect








What are the specs on yours?


----------



## Buddha92SLC (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: (BMAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMAN* »_
I was about to order these last week from GMP Performance but I wanted them with the centers painted black. They told me it will take 4-6 weeks. The wheels I was looking at are 17 X 8 comes in 60 mm offset so you have to choice from 3 different spacers, 20 mm 25 or 30.
I was told to run 30 mm spacers. I would love to know what the blue car runs? Anyone know who owns it?











I think his username is CorradoCam or something like that.


----------



## Stuckinthe90s (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## iwantmyvdub (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (Stuckinthe90s)*

what are those? They look really good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## itskmill06 (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (iwantmyvdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iwantmyvdub* »_what are those? They look really good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yea, those are really good looking! Looks like borbet caps, but don't look like any borbet wheels that i know of.


----------



## Stuckinthe90s (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: (itskmill06)*









Thanks for the http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif They are rare Borbets for sure, (excuse my bad pics)


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (Stuckinthe90s)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mayerz (Mar 15, 2004)




----------



## V8Star (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: (jakey poo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jakey poo* »_Not sure what they are but I really like the rims that came on mine 










TSW VX-1s. Really nice wheel. I know of two cars that are local to me with them also







A blue mk2 on chrome ones and a yellow corrado on grey ones.. I would love a silver set for my 93... Beautiful wheels!


----------



## pueblorrado v3.0 (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: (radojon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *radojon* »_This car is so hot, so much work though, 30 valve audi V6 and dash swap that involved firewall swap







, I think I would have just stuck with the VR and maybe did a 24v or even a R32 engine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









i heard it got totalled


----------



## iwantmyvdub (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (V8Star)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V8Star* »_
TSW VX-1s. Really nice wheel. I know of two cars that are local to me with them also







A blue mk2 on chrome ones and a yellow corrado on grey ones.. I would love a silver set for my 93... Beautiful wheels!

They are so brutally soft. I had a set on my e30 and had to get all 4 straightened 3 times in 3 years. They are totally old school cool though.


----------



## JazzBlu#93 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (iwantmyvdub)*

I'm sure the true purists won't agree, but the Maxxim Remembers







look pretty sweet, fit decent and can be replaced for the cost of replacing the lip on an RM or RS. I'm too poor to spend 2k for wheels when I purchased the car for less. That can go to my tuition at school.


----------



## iwantmyvdub (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (JazzBlu#93)*

they do look decent, but goddamn 16x7 just doesn't do it for me. My RS's make me tingley.


----------



## bertocolon (May 16, 2001)

*Re: No good wheels for the corrado (d-bot)*

sick post
thanks!


----------



## dworkz (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: (Mayerz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mayerz* »_

















CF wheels are gonna take off soon, would get a set for the track if i could. it aint tricking if uv got it, i think i would rather put the money into my rado


----------



## vaporado (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

I love those wheels sooooooooooo much


----------



## Stuckinthe90s (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: No good wheels for the corrado (d-bot)*


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: No good wheels for the corrado (Stuckinthe90s)*

My Moda R8's. I have seen them on just one other Corrado.


















_Modified by cstanley19 at 6:22 AM 10-19-2008_


----------



## xJAGERMEISTERx (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: No good wheels for the corrado (cstanley19)*


----------



## GLi401 (Mar 16, 2003)

*Re: (vaporado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vaporado* »_I love those wheels sooooooooooo much


















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif im with you on that one. i LOVE those wheels


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (vaporado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vaporado* »_I love those wheels sooooooooooo much


----------



## itskmill06 (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_

















maybe if they were black like his current wheels


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (itskmill06)*

no the chrome are better


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

LM's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
RGR's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
RS's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

RM's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
D90's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## apaper (Apr 6, 2003)

*Re: (Darrsh)*

16" Speedlines







(but I'm a bit biased







)


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (apaper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *apaper* »_16" Speedlines







(but I'm a bit biased







)


oh sick you got those? i was interested when i saw they were gunna make them again


----------



## BMAN (Jun 9, 1999)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

17" BBS RC wheels don't look bad.


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_
oh sick you got those? i was interested when i saw they were gunna make them again

too bad they aren't even the same wheel but just one off the shelf that speedline makes.


----------



## apaper (Apr 6, 2003)

*Re: (d-bot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d-bot* »_ too bad they aren't even the same wheel but just one off the shelf that speedline makes. 

Matt, what do you mean?


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (apaper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *apaper* »_
Matt, what do you mean?

they are speedline 5 spokes
but the design is a bit different than the original Corrado ones


----------



## apaper (Apr 6, 2003)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_
they are speedline 5 spokes
but the design is a bit different than the original Corrado ones

Got it







Yes, they're a bit different with the wider spoke design. I agree, it would have been nice had they been _identical_ in design. It's nice, I have to admit, that they are 15 years old, very limited in number, and manufactured for the Corrado by Speedline. That counts for a little somthin' in my book


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (apaper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *apaper* »_
Got it







Yes, they're a bit different with the wider spoke design. I agree, it would have been nice had they been _identical_ in design. It's nice, I have to admit, that they are 15 years old, very limited in number, and manufactured for the Corrado by Speedline. That counts for a little somthin' in my book









it does
there arent many 16" wheels out there that i like but those are one of them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: (apaper)*









http://www.wagenwerks.net/phot...4.jpg


















_Modified by G60ING at 1:31 PM 10-20-2008_


----------



## VpfinnersW (Jun 14, 2005)

*Re: (JazzBlu#93)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JazzBlu#93* »_I'm sure the true purists won't agree, but the Maxxim Remembers







look pretty sweet, fit decent and can be replaced for the cost of replacing the lip on an RM or RS. I'm too poor to spend 2k for wheels when I purchased the car for less. That can go to my tuition at school.

Agreed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *iwantmyvdub* »_they do look decent, but goddamn 16x7 just doesn't do it for me. My RS's make me tingley.

they do it for me.


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: (apaper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *apaper* »_
Matt, what do you mean?

They looked good in person http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Just not my cup of tea.


----------



## girdwood (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: (d-bot)*

Anything by BBS, Fikse, Porsche, or Work...but the one and only wheel for a Corrado:
Borbet Type C.
/thread


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (rollercoasterracer)*

Has anyone done Aristo's on a Corrado?


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: (iThread)*

yes there are a few my friend used to have black aristos on a black c...
like most 18" one piece wheels they look too big on the car


----------



## Wedzinga (Aug 25, 2005)

Schmidt TH lines center P/C black. No pics of the car on the ground yet.








last year they looked like this


----------



## iwantmyvdub (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (Wedzinga)*

such love em or hate em wheels. They HAVE to be pulled off right. Tire size/ offset/ ride height has to be so bang on with them, but when done right, definatley in my top 5


----------



## girdwood (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: (iThread)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iThread* »_Has anyone done Aristo's on a Corrado?

They look ok http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I've got some pics somewhere, I will try to find them later today


----------



## SchnellGTi (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: (rollercoasterracer)*

Are these a little over the top?


----------



## fastmaxxcooper (Sep 25, 2003)

*Re: (rollercoasterracer)*

this winter the OZ Futuras are coming off my BMW and going on my Corrado. It should look pretty good!
I think anything monoblockish would look amazing. my friend put works on his and they are very very nice. 17's look like a good fit


----------



## pfunk109 (Mar 15, 2008)

I get mad compliments on these: ( my camera is like 3megapixals though lol)











_Modified by pfunk109 at 7:57 AM 10-28-2008_


----------



## rycou34 (Apr 24, 2001)

*Re: (pfunk109)*


----------



## High Body slc (Aug 23, 2004)




----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

hands down, lm's


----------



## apaper (Apr 6, 2003)

*Re: No good wheels for the corrado (d-bot)*

This thread is a bit like asking each Tex'er who she/he feels is the best looking guy/gal in the universe; what the best exotic car to own would be; who'd be the best candidate for the Presidency; etc...
They say...
_Beauty is in the Eye of the Beholder_
And this my friends is the answer to this conundrum, so kindly posed to each of us to debate for years to come, courtesy of Matt









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I always thought these were neat-o








There's another corrado from socal that has some rims off a passat or a beetle that are sprayed black that I always thought looked pretty cool. I'll try to find a picture.


----------



## bigtoy302 (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (359Bailey1320)*

Black Monte Carlos.


----------



## ModernDayThorns (Mar 24, 2008)

I like the look of Fat Fives!
I think they go well with the Corrado's body style.


----------



## rockjunkie (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (359Bailey1320)*

Ooooh what wheels are these!? More pics please. These are exactly what I'm looking for. I want to know what they look like on a Corrado.
Anyone?







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## raddo (Dec 22, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (rockjunkie)*

Did someone say Fat Fives








These wheels were cool when nobody else had them. Now I have a set of RS's that everybody has







, but aleast I can paint them a different color than everybody


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

*FV-QR*

These are the passat wheels i was talking about, but they were painted black on the car i was talking about. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








found the black ones I was talking about:










_Modified by 359Bailey1320 at 7:12 PM 11-1-2008_


----------



## shadowarrior (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re:*

I thought I hated these rs4s when I got the car but they have really grown on me. Or am I just foolin myself


























_Modified by shadowarrior at 9:44 AM 11-1-2008_


----------



## Screwed G60 (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

OEMplus - widened steelies http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## itskmill06 (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (rockjunkie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rockjunkie* »_Ooooh what wheels are these!? More pics please. These are exactly what I'm looking for. I want to know what they look like on a Corrado.
Anyone?







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









I'm pretty sure they're some 18" Giovannas or something like that... I remember reading that somewhere. And that is a pic of them on a corrado
Here's the info post on them in the Wheel Spec thread. Used to belong to SLC4EVER
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...75928
"Wheel specs:
Giovanna, Genoa, 5x100, 18", 8.5", unknown et at this time
Spacer or adapter specs:
Custom spacers front and rear
Tire specs:
Toyo, T1-S, 225/35/18
Body specs:
VR fenders
Fenders rolled front and rear
Clearance summary:
Doesn't rub in front
Does rub in rear, but only on a big enough bump"










_Modified by itskmill06 at 2:33 PM 11-1-2008_


----------



## JIIP (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: (High Body slc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *High Body slc* »_









what are these? they look amazing.


----------



## GABEVW707 (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: No good wheels for the corrado (apaper)*

its all about those rs 301's son!!
and seein those hondas with those on em pisses me off















whatta waste of wheels http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: No good wheels for the corrado (GABEVW707)*

U see hondas with 301? I've seen them with 15's i see more RM's though.


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: No good wheels for the corrado (Toffeerado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Toffeerado* »_U see hondas with 301? I've seen them with 15's i see more RM's though. 

go back to page 3 near the bottom 
maybe they're 15's but they look like 17" to me
edit guess i should find some pics since i'm on the top


























_Modified by 359Bailey1320 at 12:15 AM 11-2-2008_


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: No good wheels for the corrado (359Bailey1320)*

Rota Slipstreams 15x7, 12.5lbs. Ride height and wheel spacing still isn't where I wan't it but you get the idea.


----------



## Q Pts C (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: No good wheels for the corrado (slc92)*

good stuff


----------



## itskmill06 (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: No good wheels for the corrado (359Bailey1320)*


_Quote, originally posted by *359Bailey1320* »_










Compomotives? Or speedline


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

they def are not speedlines... look much larger then a 15"


----------



## apaper (Apr 6, 2003)

*Re: No good wheels for the corrado (itskmill06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *itskmill06* »_
Compomotives? Or speedline

I've seen this car before in the Euro forums. I think these are 16" Speedlines (like our recent group buy) painted black







, but I don't have _that _much experience with the 16" Speedlines or anything





































*Vs.*

...but then again, _maybe_ Compomotive MOs








Either way, it's lookin' good












_Modified by apaper at 7:01 PM 11-4-2008_


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: No good wheels for the corrado (itskmill06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *itskmill06* »_
Compomotives? Or speedline

Compomotive MO's for sure.
If you remember from a while back there was "the golf next door" vortex feature. Mk2 with VR6 swap that had these same wheels and they sat PERFECT.


----------



## varcolton152 (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: No good wheels for the corrado (d-bot)*

can any one tell me what wheels these are


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: No good wheels for the corrado (varcolton152)*


_Quote, originally posted by *varcolton152* »_can any one tell me what wheels these are











they are called WRD MESH


----------



## emg60vw (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: No good wheels for the corrado (Torsten)*

i know they are just cheap discount tire wheels, but i like the way they look on the rado.. they have a decent lip, with a nice bowed out basket weave...


----------



## green_slc (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: No good wheels for the corrado (insyderzG60)*

For SLCs, OEM Exors are a direct fit. I'm running them w/ spacers only because of the the Stoptechs.


















_Modified by green_slc at 8:57 AM 2-10-2010_


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: No good wheels for the corrado (green_slc)*

coming soon...


----------



## green_slc (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: No good wheels for the corrado (VR SEX)*

Very nice. Real 3-pcs Speedline I guess. Specs and how heavy is each?


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_









kyle, I really want to see just the beveled edge polished on these


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR SEX* »_
kyle, I really want to see just the beveled edge polished on these


I really want to just polish the whole wheel. I will do something different with them after the car is done. Least of my worries at this time


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

I don't like the center caps on those wheels though. Wheel is cool but caps eh...


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *dogger* »_I don't like the center caps on those wheels though. Wheel is cool but caps eh...


They make flat caps for them too. But I think the flat caps look out of place:
Bally's car with flat caps


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

Yeah. Though I like that look a tad better but maybe if they were VW factory caps they would look better.
The caps you have look like they belong on a pick up truck...

Turtle?


_Modified by dogger at 5:44 PM 2-10-2010_


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *dogger* »_Yeah. Though I like that look a tad better but maybe if they were VW factory caps they would look better.
The caps you have look like they belong on a pick up truck...
Turtle?


Next time I am at the shop I can measure the center and see if I can find VW centercaps that would fit.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

ECS sells the OEM caps but they keep raising the price!







I want a set but would need to make custom rings for them to fit since they are smaller than mine.
Or you could have laser cut clear acrylic cut out to fit perfect, have a vinyl sticker made with a cut out of the Corrado logo in reverse, put it on the backside, sandblast it or paint it, peel the sticker, than paint black over that. Have custom Corrado center caps. If you wanted chrome or shiny look you can do it with mirrored acrylic and than sandblast a logo into the back. That looks pretty cool too.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dogger)*

please dont put vw caps on schimdts. they are not vw modern lines. lol thats something that has always always bugged the crap out of me. i hate vw center caps on after market wheels


----------



## thepearlblur (Jul 7, 2006)

In my opinion, Schmidt modernlines, BBS LM.
Or my Wheels- 16 inch VOLK GTU's


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_please dont put vw caps on schimdts. they are not vw modern lines. lol thats something that has always always bugged the crap out of me. i hate vw center caps on after market wheels

Why? Thats kind of gay to say that considering cars that do that. I don't know how it is where you live but here there are a lot of very high end cars running expensive wheels that put center caps that match the brand of the car. ie: BMW, Porsche, MBZ. And it matches with class if done right. Compared to the cheap a$$ center caps that Schmidt throws on there it would be a improvement. Seriously those look like they came on truck wheels from the 80's.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dogger)*

did i say anything about lambos and bmws? i didnt say they can get away with it either. and how is a cheap vw plastic center cap gunna look better then anything schmidt makes? thats kind of an oxymoron. "those schmidt caps look cheap, put a vw cap on it" hahaha. im sorry but you make no sense. just becuase of the design of it, its cheap? i like conical caps. i like flat caps. i think putting vw logos on after market wheels actually makes them look cheaper. no matter what wheel it is.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*

No you didn't say anything about Lamborghinis or BMW's. So what does that matter? I was using it as a example of how you can put center caps matching the car brand and not look cheap. You could throw a inexpensive but nice looking set of wheels on a BMW and put a BMW logo on the cap, and it won't look cheap.
So are you saying you think VW's logo looks cheap?
Or that the OEM caps look cheap?
There are quite a few wheels out there that have cheap or bad stylized center caps or have bad logos. For me I don't think VW's logo looks bad or cheap. It has a lot of history behind it and I'm realistic that it is a relatively cheap car. I wouldn't go and put VW center caps on BBS or a wheel that has a nice looking center cap, but Schmidt's caps not only look bad in design but their logo is crap. 
You could even get creative and make something custom that hasn't been done using Schmidt's logo that look of higher quality and better design.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dogger)*

ya i agree. id rather see someone put effort into make there caps look better then just slapping a vw center cap on it. and if you really want a vw logo then get some custom machined caps made or something. just a blue and white plastic logo would look cheaper. schmidts S logo is simple and i think looks fine. never once thought it was ugly. 
but enough about our opinions. just a pet peeve of mine.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*

They have the VW caps black with silver or gunmetal. They look better than the blue. I agree I would not do blue. 
Thats why I suggested earlier to Kyle about making some. Maybe with the Corrado logo or like I said the Schmidt logo. My wheels came with decent caps but I like flat or concave caps like you. So I plan to make some.


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dogger)*

Still haven't found any good ones


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*

ha!


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (d-bot)*

those VOLK GTU's look pretty good.


----------



## SLC4EVER (Oct 7, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (dogger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dogger* »_
Thats why I suggested earlier to Kyle about making some. Maybe with the Corrado logo or like I said the Schmidt logo. My wheels came with decent caps but I like flat or concave caps like you. So I plan to make some. 

Couldn't agree more...my new logo on custom billet concave caps for the Work's. Should be done shortly. This is a screenshot of my 3D model.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (SLC4EVER)*

Indeed a .:C Freak. that looks awesome.


----------



## Turdfarmer (May 31, 2008)

*Re: No good wheels for the corrado (d-bot)*

What about these?


----------



## Sir Bungle (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: No good wheels for the corrado (Turdfarmer)*

^^ Those .:C caps look good.
My fav - *17"* RC's.


----------



## ThaCorradoKid (May 26, 2004)

*Re: No good wheels for the corrado (Sir Bungle)*

301's have to be the best out of the box fitment and look for a C. I also like the early 90's momo wheels on corrado's, but they are very heavy and less aggressive fitments. I went w/ OZ superleggera's for the weight, look that i feel fits the C very well (slightly modern) and fit.








looking to find a 16" wheel that fulfills all those qualities as well because i'm old and welcome the extra tire cushion. tougher to find than 17's...


_Modified by ThaCorradoKid at 4:53 PM 4-14-2010_


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (SLC4EVER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SLC4EVER* »_
Couldn't agree more...my new logo on custom billet concave caps for the Work's. Should be done shortly. This is a screenshot of my 3D model.









Looks good Dave!


----------



## SLC4EVER (Oct 7, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (dogger)*

Thanks! Not doing the gold anymore...too much bling. Something a little more subtle.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (SLC4EVER)*

Diamonds?








If I keep my car I'd like to make some custom caps. So I'll hit you up for some CAD work!


----------



## SLC4EVER (Oct 7, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (dogger)*

Uhhhh, no.


----------



## zideman (Oct 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (SLC4EVER)*

I want to put these...








On this fine specimen. Dearly. 








But Im too nervous to go to 18s. SLC4Ever any comments, suggestions? Right now the Fat5s are 17x7.5 with some spacer action.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (zideman)*

Your car is looking really good. Are you running coilovers?
Front license plate http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## SLC4EVER (Oct 7, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (zideman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zideman* »_
But Im too nervous to go to 18s. SLC4Ever any comments, suggestions? Right now the Fat5s are 17x7.5 with some spacer action.


The black 5's look sweet. I think you should keep them.
It will take coilovers, the right offset, the right tire combo, and custom bump stops to make them work properly. Also a little patience (which i don't have) to assemble without springs to get measurements for the bump stops, then re-assemble.


----------



## zideman (Oct 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dogger)*

I know, I know... front plate is the suck but I dont want to deal with the fix-its. 
Yessir i got some MK3 VR Eibach coils on the dirt cheap, under a grand, so I put her as low as I can with a bit of rake for the daily driver activity. But I really want to respray with a entirely shaved front bumper and those raderwerks rims. And I keep swaying on tinting her. But once again, cops keeping me timid...


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (zideman)*

I feel you. Newport cops are a pita with that kind of stuff unless you drive something expensive. I deal with the tickets rather than drill my bumper. 
I tinted my car light all the way around and never get ticketed for it. They never seem to notice when writing me up for other things.
I agree with Dave. The black 5's look really cool on your car. Hope to see your car in person sometime. I'd drop the back some. I like rake but it would look better lower in the rear. Really dig your car.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zideman (Oct 23, 2004)

Thanks guys I really appreciate it, maybe I can run with you guys to the classic and we can pass some ideas back and forth on the VW goodies. James I really want to see your car. Lots of questions haha.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (zideman)*

Yeah come out for the Classic. Its a great event and close to you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CurraVR6 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (zideman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zideman* »_I want to put these...








On this fine specimen. Dearly. 








But Im too nervous to go to 18s. SLC4Ever any comments, suggestions? Right now the Fat5s are 17x7.5 with some spacer action.


What dimension of tires are you running on your fat fives?


----------



## zideman (Oct 23, 2004)

17x7.5 Audi TT Fat Fives with 205/40R/17 Hankooks.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

TTT, I love this thread so.....any new "No Good" wheels?


----------



## VR6 EDM (May 10, 2010)

Yup... gonna have to go with the fat fives...esp. black like this...just orgasmic. http://media.photobucket.com/image/fat fives black/jays01/powdercoating/031.jpg


----------



## presto vr6t (May 10, 2010)

Got the Superstar Chevlon (WRD) Mesh 3 piece on my rado


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

presto vr6t said:


> Got the Superstar Chevlon (WRD) Mesh 3 piece on my rado


 ^^  Very nice wheels and awesome colour btw :thumb


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

VR6 EDM said:


> Yup... gonna have to go with the fat fives...esp. black like this...just orgasmic.


 being your first post, I have to say FAIL on the link as those are NOT Fat 5's, but rather some integra wheels. :sly:
If you just said Black fat 5's that would have been better if it was an actual Audi Fat 5 wheel. 

The WRD's are hottness.


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

corrado_sean2 said:


> i think putting vw logos on after market wheels actually makes them look cheaper. no matter what wheel it is.


 VW caps look like **** on VW wheels so they sure don't look better on after market wheels, that sign just does not suit the middle of a wheel for some reason.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

> i think putting vw logos on after market wheels actually makes them look cheaper. no matter what wheel it is.


 
Nice, I like the "Geo" logo to my left because it looks cool.


----------



## -(Dubslinger)- (May 29, 2008)

saw blades dont look tooo ****ty. im actually looking to get into some diff wheels. anyone selling???


----------



## Mudkicker_1 (Jan 19, 2005)

How about these?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Mudkicker_1 said:


> How about these?


^^On the one with the Corrado they look like Borbet A's and the one with the 'Rocco they are Kerscher Carmonas 

Kerscher in general=


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

on red it looks better


----------



## ibedrooms (Jun 3, 2010)

varcolton152 said:


> can any one tell me what wheels these are


Perfect!


----------



## angelod307 (Aug 16, 2007)

d-bot said:


> After too many years of corrado ownership, there has yet to be found a perfect wheel for the corrado.
> Prove me wrong.
> And it better be good.


just incase nobody has put this in :


----------



## angelod307 (Aug 16, 2007)

Rento_VW said:


> Once I get some more moneys... I'm throwing Schmidt Space Lines... I don't care what people think either, I like Phone Dials, but i'm not going that route since I don't want adapters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i agree that the schmidt space lines look good. i wonder if they were first or if niche/neeper was first with the shocking shock that looks just like that/them.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

angelod307 said:


> i wonder if they were first or if niche/neeper was first with the shocking shock that looks just like that/them.


lol Shocks came first. Then Shocking Shocks. 

But before both...there was Pultec 2 piece welded. 









MHT made them at least...


----------



## butler (Aug 21, 2009)

BBS RX11`s;










BBS RF`s 17 x 8 et40 5 x 120; in transit now and winter project..










BBS RS classic wheel and perfect corrado fitment


----------



## wbtje (Dec 7, 2006)

that's the Got the Superstar Chevlon (WRD) Mesh 3 piece on my rado check out presto vr6 T his corrado the brown one


----------



## RowBoatsVdubs (Mar 18, 2008)

opcorn:


----------



## -(Dubslinger)- (May 29, 2008)

some pic sex for u......


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

Its VWPUNK, get those sideskirts!!!


----------



## radgti8v (Feb 28, 1999)

butler said:


> BBS RX11`s;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## green_slc (Feb 2, 2001)

Those BBS RF look great. Can they be redrilled to 5x100?


----------



## radgti8v (Feb 28, 1999)

Not sure but you can get adapters.


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

15mm adapters and you'll be solid :thumbup: I just got mine from adaptec :thumbup:


----------



## 16vgti2 (Apr 6, 2006)

I have some redrilled in 5x100, you prob coulda had them for a good price too


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Still nothing zzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

d-bot said:


> Still nothing zzzzzzzzzzz


 I think this thread should be "no good corrados for 5 spoke wheels"


----------



## ddtbrennan (May 4, 2010)

What's the size of the 4 lug wheels on the black corrado?


----------



## Cham (Jun 28, 2010)

how do you add a image from your own computer to a thread???


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

Scored these baby's tonight. 15x10?? American Racing 4lug universals (yep 4 lug) *4.5" lip* NOT a scratch nor mark on them. Consider them new but old lol

Don't know what style they are nor what year they came out but I am guessing early 80's???



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## suprakiller (Feb 3, 2011)

I have a set of old split 5 star momos that were on my corrado back in the day. They're on the parts car now and in rough shape but ill get a pic up first chance I get, they looked pretty good on it.

They are momo ferrari 16" in Chrome.


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

keep proving me right.


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

d-bot said:


> keep proving me right.


you had _the_ wheels but you sold them to me


----------



## .spindat. (May 23, 2008)

d-bot said:


> keep proving me right.


This is probably the best way to keep getting pictures without getting flammed, good work sir


----------



## Das_Boost (Sep 25, 2004)

my favorite rims [in order]


----------



## SwiftyG60 (Jan 28, 2011)

*GTI wheels*

Anyone have pic's of GTI wheels on a Corrado?


----------



## BryanTyler03 (Mar 31, 2007)

i think these monte's look pretty damn good.


----------



## 107726 (Aug 15, 2003)

I actually REALLY like monte carlos on corrados, kinda the perfect OEM rim. I've been over BBS since like 2005.

The rims I seriously want are corvette salad shooters. My favorite "aftermarket" rim on a Corrado. Couldn't find any photos, but here they are looking DOPE on a mk3 jetta, which never looks dope until JUST NOW:


----------



## dougi45 (Jul 21, 2004)

*rotel formula 5 also bought some koni coils to put on next week!*


----------



## Road_Ralley (Feb 4, 2001)

glad to see out of several years of posts and 10 pages there are only 2 other mentions of RF's.

I picked these up in November and have started stripping them. 17x8.5 5x112










http://vwgallery.net/gallery/v/flashredslc/Corrado2/111610/


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

SwiftyG60 said:


> Anyone have pic's of GTI wheels on a Corrado?


Here you go: 8x18''


----------



## tachycardia (May 14, 2001)

School me, someone. What are these?



Das_Boost said:


>


----------



## Das_Boost (Sep 25, 2004)

tachycardia said:


> School me, someone. What are these?


Zender Turbo Phase 1 [without center caps]


----------



## tachycardia (May 14, 2001)

Ah, gotcha. I've seen turbos a thousand times, but the sans center cap look is very different. Thanks.


----------



## vivalamexico (Dec 29, 2003)

I just bought a corrado vr6. and I have a set of these:









They are 4x100 however.. I want to make them fit so bad... anyone have adapters for 5x100 to 4x100?


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

vivalamexico said:


> I just bought a corrado vr6. and I have a set of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^Do those have centrecaps? If so could we get some pics?


----------



## vivalamexico (Dec 29, 2003)

Thats not a pic of my exact wheel. Those are just the wheels I have. Mine have black lip bolts and yes I have the original MTi centercaps.

edit: heres the only shot i have of my set, no caps on it either.


----------



## radgti8v (Feb 28, 1999)

Road_Ralley said:


> glad to see out of several years of posts and 10 pages there are only 2 other mentions of RF's.
> 
> I picked these up in November and have started stripping them. 17x8.5 5x112
> 
> ...


Awesome, whats the plan ? With or without center caps ?


----------



## n0ftInc (Sep 1, 2003)

Matt, where'd the pictures of the B2zzzzzzzzzzz go..?


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

n0ftInc said:


> Matt, where'd the pictures of the B2zzzzzzzzzzz go..?


You mean B1's?


----------



## n0ftInc (Sep 1, 2003)

d-bot said:


> You mean B1's?


----------



## Lorenmws (Nov 29, 2008)

http://kansascity.craigslist.org/pts/2225405685.html

These just showed up on craigslist in my area, would do naughty things for them if they fit. I don't even care that they are JDMish


----------



## vintage empire (Jan 11, 2002)

ic:ic:


----------



## tachycardia (May 14, 2001)

The 8.5" LMs are growing on me, but I would consider them good for the Corrado only if they had a slightly higher offset. The wheel saga continues.


----------



## SLC4EVER (Oct 7, 1999)

tachycardia said:


> The 8.5" LMs are growing on me


:facepalm: Give them back and turn in your Corrado ownership card. 

Like I have any room to talk.


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

tachycardia said:


> The 8.5" LMs are growing on me, but I would consider them good for the Corrado only if they had a slightly higher offset. The wheel saga continues.


I feel ya, the LM's are a great wheel. If there is room on the backside maybe it's time to get a few mm's shaved off to tuck em in a bit


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

tachycardia said:


> The 8.5" LMs are growing on me, but I would consider them good for the Corrado only if they had a slightly higher offset. The wheel saga continues.


sechs


----------



## tachycardia (May 14, 2001)

SLC4EVER said:


> Give them back and turn in your Corrado ownership card.


If you want the wheels back, they will come with the car. 



d-bot said:


> I feel ya, the LM's are a great wheel. If there is room on the backside maybe it's time to get a few mm's shaved off to tuck em in a bit


Yeah, pulling them in a few mils would make them spot on.


----------



## SLC4EVER (Oct 7, 1999)

tachycardia said:


> If you want the wheels back, they will come with the car.


I'll redrill them 5x112 and sell them back to you. :laugh:


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

SLC4EVER said:


> I'll redrill them 5x112 and sell them back to you. :laugh:


I have a sawzall you can borrow for that :heart:


----------



## SLC4EVER (Oct 7, 1999)

My old man is a television repairman, he's got this ultimate set of tools.


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

you guys are reckless


----------



## vintage empire (Jan 11, 2002)

Rollin' shots rule!


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

vintage empire said:


> Rollin' shots rule!


sure do! not sure if this one made it yet...


----------



## vintage empire (Jan 11, 2002)

Oh those 301's.................................


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

vintage empire said:


> Oh those 301's.................................


regrets are a bitch...


----------



## tachycardia (May 14, 2001)

The title of this thread should be changed to, "no good wheels for the Corrado, after I sold my 301s."


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

tachycardia said:


> The title of this thread should be changed to, "no good wheels for the Corrado, after I sold my 301s."


owned


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

:laugh: great reading in here.


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

Lm rs or rc are my faves all in 17x8


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

SLC4ME said:


> Lm rs or rc are my faves all in 17x8


someone is getting a box full of one of these today and I wish it was me.


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

d-bot said:


> regrets are a bitch...


troof. wish i would have coughed up the $ to store them for you 



tachycardia said:


> The title of this thread should be changed to, "no good wheels for the Corrado, after I sold my 301s."


bwahahahaha. all the hatorade for BBS and the underlieing truth comes out haha


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

I have one of those sets on the way too


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

SLC4ME said:


> I have one of those sets on the way too


you? hummm, then who else?


----------



## Wirbelsturm.VW (Sep 24, 2007)

vintage empire said:


> Rollin' shots rule!


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

tachycardia said:


> The 8.5" LMs are growing on me, but I would consider them good for the Corrado only if they had a slightly higher offset. The wheel saga continues.


Your wheels are perfect! Centers look like they are painted red in this pic...


----------



## Wompa (Oct 30, 2009)

I do love my RH ZW2... :beer:


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Wirbelsturm.VW said:


>



Great pic, what wheels though


----------



## Wirbelsturm.VW (Sep 24, 2007)

d-bot said:


> Great pic, what wheels though


thanks

polished fat fives   .... et27 front, et17 rears


----------



## slvrslc (Jan 18, 2005)

*Good wheels.*


----------



## slvrslc (Jan 18, 2005)

*Good wheels...*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5248870803/


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

slvrslc said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5248870803/


^^ Clean :thumbup:


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

d-bot said:


> regrets are a bitch...


I'm gonna miss em too


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

RedYellowWhite said:


> ^^ Clean :thumbup:


I loves me some Compomotives. :drool:

slvrslc make that pic available for linking so we can put it in the thread.


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Golfatron3 said:


> I'm gonna miss em too


lower it


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

d-bot said:


> lower it


I will when I fit the new wheels


----------



## slvrslc (Jan 18, 2005)




----------



## Ministeroffresh (Jun 3, 2003)

slvrslc said:


>


i :heart: IT!

Approved

only thing id ever do to it is 70-90mm front lip and mk3 skirts:laugh:


----------



## slvrslc (Jan 18, 2005)

*Mark Banzhoff's 92 SLC*


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

Looks similar to one featured in European Car many years ago. If you remember the article it was one like this and a red one both with MO's on them (hell this might be one of them).


----------



## slvrslc (Jan 18, 2005)

*Cheers!*



Radvr6T said:


> i :heart: IT!
> 
> Approved
> 
> only thing id ever do to it is 70-90mm front lip and mk3 skirts:laugh:


Future plans include but are not limited to: 
-70-90 mm front lip spoiler (so i can really hear the scraping sound when i pull into my driveway.)

-E-code Headlight upgrade (So i might actually be able to see something at night without my fog lights.)

I really like the factory lines and I probably wont do side skirts. (although they work nice on other C's) If I ever do they would be the OEM shaved factory looking skirts. 

All the rest of my plans for it are in the motor, suspension, and brake upgrades.


----------



## slvrslc (Jan 18, 2005)

ein said:


> Looks similar to one featured in European Car many years ago. If you remember the article it was one like this and a red one both with MO's on them (hell this might be one of them).


Im pretty certain this is not the same car. However, the wheels were in an old PVW. They were white then, and they were on an Audi battleship grey colored MK 2 GTI VR6. It was a pretty epic Mk 2 GTI.


----------



## dubbed_up_daz (Sep 27, 2006)

d-bot said:


> lower it


you want wheels that look amazing that bolt straight on with no modification then you require a car with bolt on wheels to be modified? wait wuuuuuuuuut:banghead:


----------



## slvrslc (Jan 18, 2005)

*Corrado in the mist*


----------



## slvrslc (Jan 18, 2005)

slvrslc said:


> Im pretty certain this is not the same car. However, the wheels were in an old PVW. They were white then, and they were on an Audi battleship grey colored MK 2 GTI VR6. It was a pretty epic Mk 2 GTI.


Maybe not white. The were silver.


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

mmmmm I love pics of these two cars.










Article here: http://www.vwvortex.com/artman/publish/article_433.shtml

And the other car that makes these wheels look sooooo good.


----------



## slvrslc (Jan 18, 2005)

ein said:


> mmmmm I love pics of these two cars.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is awesome man thanks for posting! Those are my wheels!


----------



## slvrslc (Jan 18, 2005)

ein said:


> mmmmm I love pics of these two cars.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

dubbed_up_daz said:


> you want wheels that look amazing that bolt straight on with no modification then you require a car with bolt on wheels to be modified? wait wuuuuuuuuut:banghead:


Not too much to ask actually.


----------



## slvrslc (Jan 18, 2005)

d-bot said:


> After too many years of corrado ownership, there has yet to be found a perfect wheel for the corrado.
> Prove me wrong.
> And it better be good.


Looks like a half dozen sets of "Good Wheels" on this post alone. I doubt you will admit it. But you have been proven wrong...


----------



## bpodlesnik (Mar 28, 2010)

slvrslc said:


> Looks like a half dozen sets of "Good Wheels" on this post alone. I doubt you will admit it. But you have been proven wrong...


It's all personal preference. I believe there are a couple, while you think there is half dozen, and he thinks there aren't any, so it's all just an opinion.


----------



## slvrslc (Jan 18, 2005)

bpodlesnik said:


> It's all personal preference. I believe there are a couple, while you think there is half dozen, and he thinks there aren't any, so it's all just an opinion.


I agree that it is opinion as to _which_ wheels are perfect for the C or good or what have you.. But i think concusses is that there _are_ good wheels for the C regardless of which wheels you think work best.

Imo: You have to break wheel selection down by model specificity. The original BBS mesh design is perfect for the G60. And the 5 star Speedlines are perfect for the VR6. 
Wheel selections that mimic these original designs are the most successful for these cars. The size preference for wheels and the wheel size/body ratio has increased since the 1990's hence a need change that aspect when selecting a wheel. However, the original design for wheels by VW is short perfection in literal inches. (or 1" Inch) Increase the size of the wheel slightly, keep the original design, and you have the prefect wheel for the Corrado.


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

d-bot is just stirring the pot to see what everyone else comes up with.

This thread is good IMO because it forces us to think of wheels other than the normal ones we've seen over the past ten years.


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

What are these?????


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

ein said:


> d-bot is just stirring the pot to see what everyone else comes up with.
> 
> This thread is good IMO because it forces us to think of wheels other than the normal ones we've seen over the past ten years.



you win! and yes it does work, 'good' thread gents


----------



## slvrslc (Jan 18, 2005)

iMD Autos said:


> What are these?????


Some kind of military grade coolant fan. Certainly no self respecting person would us that beast as a wheel. :laugh:


----------



## BlueS14 (Apr 6, 2011)

Here is mine lowered on LB's 17" Tires are 195/35r17,,,,,Car came with these....looks alright, but going to get some Black rims with polished lip.....have yet to decide spoke style.


----------



## -(Dubslinger)- (May 29, 2008)

keep tthe LB's imo.....looks like sexxxxxx


----------



## Rhino74 (May 31, 2010)

IMG_0564_2 by driverx15, on Flickr


----------



## 16v ben (Dec 15, 2003)

*corrado*

Off topic, but does anybody know what body kit is on ther red corrado at the top of page 4, I just picked a corrado up last weekend and it has that kit on. Never really paid attention to corrado body kits, cuz I never thought they needed them.


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

Oettinger


----------



## 16v ben (Dec 15, 2003)

*Corrado*

Thanks


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

Bump. Anyone have any Dragg wheels on their Corrado. I kind of like some of their wheels.

*Flamesuit on*


----------



## RowBoatsVdubs (Mar 18, 2008)

Anyone have these on a Corrado?! 
If not i wanna p-shop


----------



## sbatens (Dec 28, 2008)

radgti8v said:


> I have a set of RF in 16's. Any pics or photoshops of them on a Corrado ?


mine are 16


----------



## Tk2g60 (Aug 26, 2010)

BlueS14 said:


> Here is mine lowered on LB's 17" Tires are 195/35r17,,,,,Car came with these....looks alright, but going to get some Black rims with polished lip.....have yet to decide spoke style.





-(Dubslinger)- said:


> keep tthe LB's imo.....looks like sexxxxxx


^^^^I think so too. Im going throughout this thread and searching many others right now debating to sell my Lb's which I just bought and are brand new Aka flawless for something that looks not bigger but wider especially in the rear end. if not and I stay with the Lb's then I'm gonna eventually get them polished. Only if I could make them wider:banghead: that would be sweet.


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

slvrslc said:


> Imo: You have to break wheel selection down by model specificity. The original BBS mesh design is perfect for the G60. And the 5 star Speedlines are perfect for the VR6.
> Wheel selections that mimic these original designs are the most successful for these cars. The size preference for wheels and the wheel size/body ratio has increased since the 1990's hence a need change that aspect when selecting a wheel. However, the original design for wheels by VW is short perfection in literal inches. (or 1" Inch) Increase the size of the wheel slightly, keep the original design, and you have the prefect wheel for the Corrado.


I disagree because the variations in the bodies can really be boiled down to a different hood. Sure, to the trained eye, you would notice the different lights and bumpers, but overall, the hood was the major difference. As such, either the G60 Sebrings or BBS are visually at home on the Corrado, and the same applies to the VR6 Speedlines and BBS wheels.

With the right drop, many 17s look great on a Corrado, but personally, I find 16s with fat tires to fit the visual and personality of the Corrado perfectly.

I think the ideal wheels is 16x8, and 5-6 spoke.


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

dubbed_up_daz said:


> you want wheels that look amazing that bolt straight on with no modification then you require a car with bolt on wheels to be modified? wait wuuuuuuuuut:banghead:


Makes complete sense. Wheels should complement the car, Car should complement the wheels.

The BEST wheels, of which there are many, looks as if they COULD be stock, despite being aftermarket.


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Krazee said:


> Makes complete sense. Wheels should complement the car, Car should complement the wheels.
> 
> The BEST wheels, of which there are many, looks as if they COULD be stock, despite being aftermarket.



Post a picture of yours already


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

Speedlines /thread


----------



## vintage empire (Jan 11, 2002)

d-bot said:


> Post a picture of yours already


x2


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

vento86 said:


> Speedlines /thread


This reminds me to punch hostdub in the face 

All my speedline photos are there, lost in the abyss...


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

d-bot said:


> Post a picture of yours already


Krazee is the only person with a worse 5 spoke Speedline fetish worse than me, except for Apaper of course.


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

closest they ever saw was the test fit...


----------



## VAN CAN (Jul 4, 2010)

Azev 16x7.5 et 30


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Krazee said:


> ...I think the ideal wheels is 16x8, and 5-6 spoke.


^^This totally does it for me :thumbup: 

I :heart: 8x16'' 5-spoke multi-piece wheels on Corrados...hopefully mine will get done until next summer


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

ein said:


> Krazee is the only person with a worse 5 spoke Speedline fetish worse than me, except for Apaper of course.


5 spokes, yes...Speedlines, not so much.

Had the re-runs been 8" wide, I might have kept them.


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

Krazee said:


> 5 spokes, yes...Speedlines, not so much.
> 
> Had the re-runs been 8" wide, I might have kept them.


Agreed, but I'm stuck with both sets. I'll make them work but I'll have to run some odd tires and spacers to make them look tasty.


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Krazee said:


> Had the re-runs been 8" wide, I might have kept them.


that's what she said...


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

d-bot said:


> that's what she said...


lol

I have to agree with Matt on this one, there really are no good wheels for the Corrado.


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

Perhaps 17 in. Jeep Moab wheels? Anyone photoshop it for me?


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

turtledub said:


> Perhaps 17 in. Jeep Moab wheels? Anyone photoshop it for me?


If you talking about the Rubicon wheels you might be on to something...


----------



## VAN CAN (Jul 4, 2010)

azev type c
falken 512 - 205/40/16
16x7.5 et 30 all around 
NO SPACERS, NO FENDER WORK, NO RUB = :thumbup:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

^^Always loved those wheels (and the type A's too) - looks really good :thumbup:

Old skool, I :heart: Azev's


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

ein said:


> If you talking about the Rubicon wheels you might be on to something...


Shh...


----------



## SlowVRT (Jan 3, 2009)

sportmaxx 

/end thread


----------



## SlowVRT (Jan 3, 2009)

Although I'd wanna see someone do a new set of fifteen52 Tarmacs in 17x8. :thumbup:


----------



## greenraVR6 (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm really diggin the look of these audi wheels...


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Golfatron3 said:


> lol
> 
> I have to agree with Matt on this one, there really are no good wheels for the Corrado.


srsly. this whole thread is a snore fest.


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

d-bot said:


> srsly. this whole thread is a snore fest.


Is this your bi-yearly check in?


----------



## CuRide (Nov 30, 2001)

Azev is so at home with Corrado:thumbup::thumbup:
I dreamt of these wheels long ago.. Nice!


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

ein said:


> Is this your bi-yearly check in?



Yeah do I get a reach around with my bacon plate?


mmm nothelles.


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

d-bot said:


> Yeah do I get a reach around with my bacon plate?
> 
> 
> mmm nothelles.



http://eurowerks.org/showthread.php?t=34126&highlight=nothelle
opcorn: :laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Tk2g60 (Aug 26, 2010)

I think these wheels would look pretty awesome On a rado:thumbup::thumbup: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...8-9-vintage-amp-very-rare-rotiform-refinished

I'm gonna see if cris will photochop these on all sorts of C's. What do you guys think??


----------



## Wirbelsturm.VW (Sep 24, 2007)

Tk2g60 said:


> I think these wheels would look pretty awesome On a rado:thumbup::thumbup: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...8-9-vintage-amp-very-rare-rotiform-refinished
> 
> I'm gonna see if cris will photochop these on all sorts of C's. What do you guys think??


If they were 16's they'd be money :beer:


----------



## Tk2g60 (Aug 26, 2010)

Wirbelsturm.VW said:


> If they were 16's they'd be money :beer:


I was thinking that too, but still even at 15" they are sweet


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Tk2g60 said:


> I think these wheels would look pretty awesome On a rado:thumbup::thumbup: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...8-9-vintage-amp-very-rare-rotiform-refinished
> 
> I'm gonna see if cris will photochop these on all sorts of C's. What do you guys think??


  
Those look hot!!! 
And talking about a wheels that's never been done to a Corrado :thumbup:




Wirbelsturm.VW said:


> If they were 16's they'd be money :beer:


Yeah, too bad they are only 15s...


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

I still have not seen anything in here that I would sell a kidney for.


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

turtledub said:


> I still have not seen anything in here that I would sell a kidney for.


it's a corrado...you never will


----------



## _drew.potts (Nov 8, 2006)

My two personal favorites are the azev type c as posted above and these..

RH ZW1


----------



## kicaj (Sep 8, 2004)

*Mille Miglia Chronos are quite cool *


----------



## s.l.c. (Aug 4, 2008)

kicaj said:


>


what are these? I can dig them on the rado :thumbup:


----------



## SLC4EVER (Oct 7, 1999)

_Mille Miglia Chronos se encuentran bastante distanciadas_

Now maybe you can read it. :laugh:


----------



## kicaj (Sep 8, 2004)

Mille Miglia Chronos 9J x 16 4x100 but there're 5x100 too...  You can buy it in PL at about 600 $
I sell this rims on photo at about 550$.



Sorry for my english btw.


----------



## cyrus88 (Feb 13, 2008)

Can I play. Old school H.R.E. wheels


----------



## KRUSTYLECLOWN (Jan 9, 2009)

*delorean-corrado wheels change over*

when i replace the brake on my dmc-12 i try the 1990 corrado G60 wheel on it, and it's not so bad looking( they are both 4x100 ).....but i try the Delorean wheel on my corrado and it's ugly


----------



## 107726 (Aug 15, 2003)

KRUSTYLECLOWN said:


>


I love this!! Maybe only because I know in my mind that they're from a DeLorean... but love is love.


----------



## vivalamexico (Dec 29, 2003)

RedYellowWhite said:


> ^^Do those have centrecaps? If so could we get some pics?


Here you go, plus they are for sale / trade.










Im running into a new issue where I can't tell whether 16" or 17" is the way to go on a corrado... too many options


----------



## cata (May 19, 2006)

kicaj said:


>



On that color, BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

vivalamexico said:


> Im running into a new issue where I can't tell whether 16" or 17" is the way to go on a corrado... too many options


True, too many options, not enough good options.


----------



## vivalamexico (Dec 29, 2003)

so far my favorite 17" option might be 3 piece turbo twisties..... 16" BBS RF


----------



## VwG60Kid (Jan 27, 2000)

I really like my Compomotive MO1776... but I know they wont be forum favorites.


----------



## Tk2g60 (Aug 26, 2010)

VwG60Kid said:


> I really like my Compomotive MO1776... but I know they wont be forum favorites.


I like those too:thumbup:


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

kicaj said:


>


Love this look


----------



## cata (May 19, 2006)

kicaj said:


> Mille Miglia Chronos 9J x 16 4x100 but there're 5x100 too...  You can buy it in PL at about 600 $
> I sell this rims on photo at about 550$.
> 
> 
> ...


Does that fitment work without any fender work? Those are amazing 16's, what's the ET?
No apologies needed, your english is far better than our polish :beer:


----------



## G60 RS (Jul 18, 2000)

how about these.


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

kicaj said:


>


What are the tire specs/ backspacing? Look awesome btw.


----------



## gearhead2313 (Dec 18, 2011)

Picking up these hopefully in mid-march. Planning on powder coating the faces graphite-black with crimson on the center caps and in the depressions in between the spokes. Sorry for the non-aftermarket rims, I'm just a fan of the wide spoke look, and this is the best that I could find at this diameter/width.


----------



## BlueS14 (Apr 6, 2011)

I just bought a set of These 
Waiting on a set of adaptors to go 5x114.3......this size all the good wheels are made in


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

gearhead2313 said:


> Picking up these hopefully in mid-march. Planning on powder coating the faces graphite-black with crimson on the center caps and in the depressions in between the spokes. Sorry for the non-aftermarket rims, I'm just a fan of the wide spoke look, and this is the best that I could find at this diameter/width.


Ruining a perfectly shinny wheel for hipster colors is worse than posting an OEM set in here. 
Class>Trends



BlueS14 said:


> I just bought a set of These
> Waiting on a set of adaptors to go 5x114.3......this size all the good wheels are made in


Not always true because if they were a REALLY good wheel, they would be available in 5x100 or 5x112. I found my new wheels with BOTH 5x100 and 5x112. 
They look ok, specs?


----------



## g60301 (Aug 5, 2011)

G60 RS said:


> how about these.


What kind of mirrors are on this car?


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

DUBZAK said:


> Ruining a perfectly shinny wheel for hipster colors is worse than posting an OEM set in here.
> Class>Trends


:thumbup:


----------



## gearhead2313 (Dec 18, 2011)

DUBZAK said:


> Ruining a perfectly shinny wheel for hipster colors is worse than posting an OEM set in here.
> Class>Trends


Not looking to follow a trend, I just like the colors and think it would match the car better than a polished look. :thumbup: I'm not all too set on the graphite-black, but I still wanted the contours to be noticeable.


----------



## CTCORRADOKID (Sep 24, 2003)

G60 RS said:


> how about these.


agreed...since I have a set...:thumbup:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

BlueS14 said:


> I just bought a set of These
> Waiting on a set of adaptors to go 5x114.3......this size all the good wheels are made in


Nice :thumbup:

What are they? And x2 on specs opcorn:


----------



## Tk2g60 (Aug 26, 2010)

BlueS14 said:


> I just bought a set of These
> Waiting on a set of adaptors to go 5x114.3......this size all the good wheels are made in


Do I see that you painted your Lb's some sort of green:banghead: now wonder you bought another set of wheels:laugh: your car looked do clean with the plain Jane Lb's. :thumbup: your new wheels so look good though. Not for me but they are a lil different:beer:



kicaj said:


>


 These I really like:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## BlueS14 (Apr 6, 2011)

HAHA...
That is my spare tire (the green LB) The whole set is still silver that are on the car right now. The LB's look good on the car, but are boring to me simply because I see them on bone stock cars all day. The DP Amps are 17x7 2pc wheels 5x114.3 in +52. I am not going all "stance" crazy with them right now, Dont really wanna touch the fenders right now, so they will be +37 F and +35 R after the adaptors. I will post pics when they are finally on. 
Right now, I am debating if I want to stick with the 195/40r17 or go with 205/40r17...I am leaning toward the 205's to get a little more rubber on the road, but know for sure the 195's wont rub at all.
So....anybody interested in some LB's, perfect cond with Sdrives near new????:laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

BlueS14 said:


> ... The DP Amps are 17x7 2pc wheels 5x114.3 in +52. I am not going all "stance" crazy with them right now, Dont really wanna touch the fenders right now, so they will be +37 F and +35 R after the adaptors. I will post pics when they are finally on.
> Right now, I am debating if I want to stick with the 195/40r17 or go with 205/40r17...I am leaning toward the 205's to get a little more rubber on the road, but know for sure the 195's wont rub at all...


Personally I like their design and that fact that you don't see them often, but too bad they aren't as wide....




BlueS14 said:


> I just bought a set of These
> Waiting on a set of adaptors to go 5x114.3......this size all the good wheels are made in


Seeing this pic again, there's something very confusing here...
I see a tyre, but its definately not mounted on the split wheel, and I spot some spokes from another wheel behind the new split wheel 
It kinda looks like only a lip and a center (ie. no barrel) were mocked up for the pic above...


----------



## g60301 (Aug 5, 2011)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Personally I like their design and that fact that you don't see them often, but too bad they aren't as wide....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Think he just leaned it against the wheels he's running now for a pic :thumbup:


----------



## BlueS14 (Apr 6, 2011)

g60301 said:


> Think he just leaned it against the wheels he's running now for a pic :thumbup:


Yep, just leaned up against the LB....waiting on the adaptors....
+52 with 7" width makes them an easy fit when adding adaptors., car is basically a cruiser/DD, so really dont need anything crazy wide


----------



## g60301 (Aug 5, 2011)

BlueS14 said:


> Yep, just leaned up against the LB....waiting on the adaptors....
> +52 with 7" width makes them an easy fit when adding adaptors., car is basically a cruiser/DD, so really dont need anything crazy wide


Sick wheels, what brand are they?


----------



## ChrisVocals (Feb 2, 2005)

KRUSTYLECLOWN said:


> when i replace the brake on my dmc-12 i try the 1990 corrado G60 wheel on it, and it's not so bad looking( they are both 4x100 ).....but i try the Delorean wheel on my corrado and it's ugly



Put the rear wheel on the front  the 15x8 Delorean REAR wheels all around would look sweet with some lower profile tires. I eventually want to find some for my B3


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

g60301 said:


> Sick wheels, what brand are they?


Already answered, they are DP Amps


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

What do you guys think about these 16" split TVR OZ's on a C??


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

HavokRuels said:


> What do you guys think about these 16" split TVR OZ's on a C??


 :thumbup:  

...but in that colour combo (ie. not red centers, chrome center caps, silver lips and dirty bolts :screwy: - and I'd loose the stickers too)


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

RedYellowWhite said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> ...but in that colour combo (ie. not red centers, chrome center caps, silver lips and dirty bolts :screwy: - and I'd loose the stickers too)


 I used that pic as a reference. The set I have my eye on need work but are silver and no decals. :beer: Need a pchop of these on a Corrado!


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

HavokRuels said:


> I used that pic as a reference. The set I have my eye on need work but are silver and no decals. :beer: Need a pchop of these on a Corrado!


  Post in the "p-chop" thread and I'm sure Chris will hook you up


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Post in the "p-chop" thread and I'm sure Chris will hook you up


 can't find the ****ing thread :laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

HavokRuels said:


> can't find the ****ing thread :laugh:


 :facepalm: Search noob, lol J/K man :laugh: Here you go: 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4546139-The-official-Corrado-photoshop-thread.../page39


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

RedYellowWhite said:


> :facepalm: Search noob, lol J/K man :laugh: Here you go:
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4546139-The-official-Corrado-photoshop-thread.../page39


 :laugh: I suck :facepalm:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

HavokRuels said:


> What do you guys think about these 16" split TVR OZ's on a C??


 There's a set right now on ebay.co.uk 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/160778192...XX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649#ht_500wt_1413


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

I have a 15" set of these if you're interested


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

RedYellowWhite said:


> There's a set right now on ebay.co.uk
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/160778192...XX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649#ht_500wt_1413


 yep those are the ones i was talking about lol 



Golfatron3 said:


> I have a 15" set of these if you're interested


 how much?


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

HavokRuels said:


> yep those are the ones i was talking about lol
> 
> 
> 
> how much?


 sending pm


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

15s are too small, do not belong in this thread...


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

JamesS said:


> 15s are too small, do not belong in this thread...


 Can't tell if serious.


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

This is my thread, 15s are not too small when done correctly. VR6 owners are just afraid to go static low on 15s and need 17s to ride higher. True story.


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I am serious. 15s can look "okay" from some angles but overall there is something very wrong with them (especially when the car is slammed). It wheels just look way too small. They are ok with some beefier tires like how seb had them in the h20 pics- but they still aren't ideal. 16s are where it is at, perfect balance of tire and wheel.


----------



## VR6 EDM (May 10, 2010)

DUBZAK said:


> Ruining a perfectly shinny wheel for hipster colors is worse than posting an OEM set in here.
> Class>Trends


 I dont know about that I kinda agree with this guy, I ran TT rims for a while and they were my favoriite.


----------



## VR6 EDM (May 10, 2010)




----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Golfatron3 said:


> I have a 15" set of these if you're interested


 HavokRuels, I'd snag them up if the price is right...but then again I can't resist on buying wheels  

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 


15''s are ok IMHO when they are done correctly. 
The problem is that its difficult to make look good/pull off, thus most examples on 15''s don't look quite right. Being low on 15''s means some serious [email protected]


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

JamesS said:


> I am serious. 15s can look "okay" from some angles but overall there is something very wrong with them (especially when the car is slammed). It wheels just look way too small. *They are ok with some beefier tires like how seb had them in the h20 pics- but they still aren't ideal. 16s are where it is at, perfect balance of tire and wheel.*


 Agreed.


----------



## franknbeans (Feb 19, 2011)

VAN CAN said:


> azev type c
> falken 512 - 205/40/16
> 16x7.5 et 30 all around
> NO SPACERS, NO FENDER WORK, NO RUB = :thumbup:


This is the type of wheel I am looking for for my G60 but looks like those aren't readily availible in the US? I got my car with some ugly Borbet A's and they are a hair too wide and the edge treads are cut up from the fenders. Anyone know of a dealer or similar style wheels?


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

franknbeans said:


> some ugly Borbet A's


The door is that way, let yourself out


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

JamesS said:


> The door is that way, let yourself out


----------



## franknbeans (Feb 19, 2011)

I just personally don't like em.


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

Borbet A's are sexy as hell on a C. I have a set of Borbet Type E's with tires for sale which look similar to the ones that you are looking for.

same as these but gunmetal


----------



## VAN CAN (Jul 4, 2010)

franknbeans said:


> This is the type of wheel I am looking for for my G60 but looks like those aren't readily availible in the US? I got my car with some ugly Borbet A's and they are a hair too wide and the edge treads are cut up from the fenders. Anyone know of a dealer or similar style wheels?


I havnt seen those azevs in 16" anywhere. a couple of 17" kicking around but not a good size in my opinion. i might sell mine by the end of the month..:wave:

ps: mine are 5x100


----------



## cata (May 19, 2006)

VAN CAN said:


>


Love the look :thumbup:
Are your control arms fairly far off from the center-line? I'm looking into lowering mine on a set of 16's as well, but don't want to go much lower than the parallel position.


----------



## franknbeans (Feb 19, 2011)

HavokRuels said:


> Borbet A's are sexy as hell on a C. I have a set of Borbet Type E's with tires for sale which look similar to the ones that you are looking for.
> 
> same as these but gunmetal


those look good too, not sure how the color would do with a silver car though. are yours 4x100?


----------



## Rhino74 (May 31, 2010)

VAN CAN said:


> i might sell mine by the end of the month..:wave:
> 
> ps: mine are 5x100


Please PM me if you do. :beer:


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

franknbeans said:


> those look good too, not sure how the color would do with a silver car though. are yours 4x100?


5x100


----------



## 107726 (Aug 15, 2003)

JamesS said:


> I am serious. 15s can look "okay" from some angles but overall there is something very wrong with them (especially when the car is slammed). It wheels just look way too small. They are ok with some beefier tires like how seb had them in the h20 pics- but they still aren't ideal. 16s are where it is at, perfect balance of tire and wheel.


I'm afraid this is incorrect. A car with "chunky" styling like the Corrado begs for chunky tires. Half of Corrados look good on 15s, the other half on 16s. 17s and up are lame. 14s and down are retarded. But 15 and 16 are right in there, depends on the car.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Deutschbag said:


> *I'm afraid this is incorrect*. A car with "chunky" styling like the Corrado begs for chunky tires. Half of Corrados look good on 15s, the other half on 16s. 17s and up are lame. 14s and down are retarded. But 15 and 16 are right in there, depends on the car.



Its his opinion and what you said is your opinion. Saying he's incorrect is not the right kind of reply under the circumstances. Personally I agree with him. 15's too small, 16's perfect, 17's a little big, 18's too much. But you're not incorrect nor am I. Just personal taste.


----------



## omllenado (Jul 14, 2002)

Came with the car and should be ok for now. I want modern lines or azevs type A if they fit


----------



## drosas (Oct 16, 2010)

Golfatron3 said:


> I have a 15" set of these if you're interested


There was a set of these for sale on stanceworks a couple of months back.

I have a set of 15in Gottis and RM's, aswell as a set of 16in D90s.
Not sure which I'm going to throw on my G60 though.


----------



## Rockmonky (Nov 7, 2003)




----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

Pure sex!


----------



## Das.Rado (Dec 29, 2008)

How do we get KTMs to North America now? It appears as that place in the UK doesnt sell wheels anymore, or atleast through their website?

Any idea?


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Das.Rado said:


> How do we get* KTMs* to North America now? It appears as that place in the UK doesnt sell wheels anymore, or atleast through their website?
> 
> Any idea?


KTMs as in the motorbikes???


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

i like my Classics


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

eurobred said:


> i like my Classics


I do to, when can I come pick them up for my collection :laugh:


----------



## Maine (Apr 8, 2012)

kicaj said:


>


Specs please!! This is exactly what I want.


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

Maine said:


> Specs please!! This is exactly what I want.


I believe they are mille miglia chronos... the guy who posted that pic had some for sale I think.


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

kicaj said:


> Mille Miglia Chronos 9J x 16 4x100 but there're 5x100 too...  You can buy it in PL at about 600 $
> I sell this rims on photo at about 550$.
> 
> 
> ...


There it is, in this very thread. Probably et15


----------



## Zinni (Jun 12, 2007)

franknbeans said:


> I just personally don't like em.


Do you have more pics of this car??

Greets


----------



## Das.Rado (Dec 29, 2008)

RedYellowWhite said:


> KTMs as in the motorbikes???


Lol I meant HTMs, as in the wheels on that red 

My bad.


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

HavokRuels said:


> I do to, when can I come pick them up for my collection :laugh:


hahahaha i love these wheels wayyy too much! if i sold them, it would be because i found another set of wheels that just blew my mind!

until then, they will be my Corrado's favorite shoes :thumbup:


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

dogger said:


> 18's too much. But you're not incorrect nor am I. Just personal taste.


Don't let Dak hear you say that...


----------



## aligti (Dec 2, 2002)

I see a lot of guys saying D90 on Corrado but I did not see any pictures. looking to buy a set and would like to see a picture before I pull the trigger.... any one have any? thanks


----------



## g60301 (Aug 5, 2011)

aligti said:


> I see a lot of guys saying D90 on Corrado but I did not see any pictures. looking to buy a set and would like to see a picture before I pull the trigger.... any one have any? thanks




























Not my cup of tea. I'd take em if they were free. Couldn't see myself buying em.


----------



## aligti (Dec 2, 2002)

g60301 said:


> Not my cup of tea. I'd take em if they were free. Couldn't see myself buying em.


 I know that's why I wanted to see them. thanks for posting. I think I like them.


----------



## Rockmonky (Nov 7, 2003)




----------



## Tk2g60 (Aug 26, 2010)

Rockmonky said:


>


 So nice. These wheels are money all the way. I like these a lot. Kinda looks like my rado on forza:laugh: 


Das_Boost said:


>


 These too are


----------



## franknbeans (Feb 19, 2011)

Zinni said:


> Do you have more pics of this car??
> 
> Greets


 that was the best overall shot I had with the wheels.. since then the car has been on a hoist for the past 3 years in pieces. :banghead: not enough money to spread out and get it done but it is coming along finally. these are all as I got it, had been sitting for a few years because the motor was running on 3 cyls.


----------



## aligti (Dec 2, 2002)

Rockmonky said:


>


 

Love them all... (isa) that will be my new look next week if thing comes through.


----------



## Blegit (May 18, 2001)

My current wheels. Where can I find 17" RC's?


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

less D90s... ugh.


----------



## Tk2g60 (Aug 26, 2010)

d-bot said:


> less D90s... ugh.


:thumbup: for real!


----------



## g60racer (Nov 18, 2000)

Golfatron3 said:


> Can't tell if serious.



LOVE LOVE LOVE these wheels!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## g60racer (Nov 18, 2000)




----------



## Wirbelsturm.VW (Sep 24, 2007)

I must say the clubsports are one of my favorites. Like to think my polished 993's fit the corrado nicely as well though


----------



## aligti (Dec 2, 2002)

Wirbelsturm.VW very nice look man. not just the wheels, the whole car....stance and all.


----------



## Wirbelsturm.VW (Sep 24, 2007)

aligti said:


> Wirbelsturm.VW very nice look man. not just the wheels, the whole car....stance and all.


i appreciate it ali :beer:


----------



## lnoriel (Jul 31, 2000)

*MSWs*

Just like VW/Audi Racing cars

These are MSWs made by OZ - Identical to the OZ Super Turismos
This set in 17x8


----------



## Rohit29 (Sep 15, 2005)

ESM-004 LM Reps
17x8
20mm spacers
Lowered on H&R sports


----------



## green_slc (Feb 2, 2001)

*Some Volks for mine*

Scored some old school three piece Volk CV Pros yesterday. They are usually seen on 90's NSXs 

They are the right fitment too. 17x8 ET36 5x100. 
So obviously no adapter are needed and probably no spacers too unless the spokes don't clear my Stoptechs.


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

green_slc said:


> Scored some old school three piece Volk CV Pros yesterday. They are usually seen on 90's NSXs
> 
> They are the right fitment too. 17x8 ET36 5x100.
> So obviously no adapter are needed and probably no spacers too unless the spokes don't clear my Stoptechs.


 only issue with those iirc is the lug holes are too small... 12mm vs. the required 14mm..


----------



## green_slc (Feb 2, 2001)

eurobred said:


> only issue with those iirc is the lug holes are too small... 12mm vs. the required 14mm..


 Awesome corrado brother! You helped me figured out why the top portion of the holes got machined a bit. The holes must have gotten drilled out some too. They were on an Mk4 so the problem was solved for me already. 
At first I was puzzled and was thinking someone filled and redrilled , but these were 5x100 from the factory. Lucky for me this set's bolt pattern is 5x100 instead of the typical 5x114.3


----------



## szejk (Jan 1, 2012)

Nothelle N-Classic 17"


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

szejk said:


> Nothelle N-Classic 17"


:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

Never cared for Nothelle wheels, but I wouldn't mind a set in my basement collection


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Don't know if these are Good Wheels Yet.


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

DUBZAK said:


> Don't know if these are Good Wheels Yet.


ABT's are always good wheels!

Another D90 car.


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

these would be tastey
fifteen52 tarmac 3 pcs. without the color tho.


----------



## SlowVRT (Jan 3, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> Don't know if these are Good Wheels Yet.


Wash your car  :thumbup: Looks good though


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

359Bailey1320 said:


> these would be tastey
> fifteen52 tarmac 3 pcs. without the color tho.


^^Totally agree :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

I definitely like the tarmac's, but the color match only works with white. Fully polished or silver centers would be good for any other color.


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

cstanley19 said:


> I definitely like the tarmac's, but the color match only works with white. Fully polished or silver centers would be good for any other color.


:thumbup: :beer:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

SlowVRT said:


> Wash your car  :thumbup: Looks good though


 I did wash the 1 year old dust off of her. Have been driving it....Forward at least. :laugh:



359Bailey1320 said:


> these would be tastey
> fifteen52 tarmac 3 pcs. without the color tho.





RedYellowWhite said:


> ^^Totally agree :thumbup: :thumbup:





cstanley19 said:


> I definitely like the tarmac's, but the color match only works with white. Fully polished or silver centers would be good for any other color.


Love the wheel, but $3800 a set......I think I will probably wait until I am rich or a set comes up for sale in my perfect 9" offsets used.


----------



## CuRide (Nov 30, 2001)

:thumbup: I've been eyeing these puppies for a while. They look great with deep dishes on the Porsche


----------



## aligti (Dec 2, 2002)

*new "used" RC's*

not a great picture, I will try to get better ones soon.


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

keep posting pictures of wheels that dont fit the corrado


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

>17", do not click submit reply, do not pass go, do not collect $200


----------



## aligti (Dec 2, 2002)

oh no :laugh: it looks like I have offended the Corrado fashion police.. Sorry guys that's the look I like. No crazy stretch tires for me.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Aligti, I haven't seen your car around Alexandria before. Where do you live? 

P.S. These will be for sale in the fall. I have to disassemble them and put the smaller lips on the rear, but they will be fully chrome 5x112 with adapters if needed and 2 tires. The big lips are staying with me so I can build my new A9's. Get em while they're hott!!


----------



## 91vwg60 (Feb 18, 2009)

Can't get a pic right now. But I just got a set of 15in Borbet Type D's. They need some werk done to them to get where I want them to be. But for the price I couldn't pass. 200$ :laugh:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Speedlines looks better and correct to me.. I would sell them and use the money to restore a nice set or find some 16" Speedlines


----------



## 91vwg60 (Feb 18, 2009)

cstanley19 said:


> Speedlines looks better and correct to me.. I would sell them and use the money to restore a nice set or find some 16" Speedlines


 I would love to have some Speedlines but my car is 4x100. And really don't want to run adapters. I was thinking about switching to the plus suspension but right now my car already has adjustable sway bars and from my understanding they are different.


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

^pm ein. Hey has some 16" 5x100 speedlines he may be willing to let go of.


----------



## Tk2g60 (Aug 26, 2010)

cstanley19 said:


>


 I may just blow this picture up and hang it in my garage. That is one beautiful car you have there, nice werk man:thumbup::beer: 

After you put the old lips back on what will be the specs of your wheels you'll be selling?


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

:laugh: I have a set of 5 16" Speedlines I'm thinking of selling but they are 5x100. Not that there is too much involved in switching from 4 lug to 5 lug if you haven't maintenanced your bearings and brakes in a long time.... 

Here's a link to the original GB... 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...(Sponsored-by-BmFTechnik)&highlight=Speedline


----------



## reverend33 (Apr 12, 2010)

can't wait for these to come to the US through Forge 









i really like these too. (i understand they are poor quality but these XXR wheels look nice) 

















contemplated on these for a while too. they just look classic VW


----------



## aligti (Dec 2, 2002)

I love white Corrados :heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

White vr6!!!


Sent while sitting on my ass VIA my iPad


----------



## aligti (Dec 2, 2002)

HavokRuels said:


> White vr6!!!


 yes that...too bad they never made VR6 in white, or did they? the only way is to repaint one..thinking about it.


----------



## Rhino74 (May 31, 2010)

aligti said:


> yes that...too bad they never made VR6 in white, or did they? the only way is to repaint one..thinking about it.


 They sure did  

heres mine. not show car quality but its going to be on coils with new wheels soon. It is an original white VR6. 

 
406208_3037389902335_1490629783_33064457_940246293_n by driverx15, on Flickr 

 
404335_2980767926821_1490629783_33037969_1388617541_n by driverx15, on Flickr 

 
306306_2342035758916_1490629783_32656572_8322943_n by driverx15, on Flickr 


I'm pretty sure it was only canada who got them. Maybe Europe too but i know US didnt get them. Ive never seen another original white vr6 in person besides mine. :beer:


----------



## aligti (Dec 2, 2002)

what year is it? what is the color code? just for my info.


----------



## Rhino74 (May 31, 2010)

aligti said:


> what year is it? what is the color code? just for my info.


 
Its an early 1993. Candy white LB9A


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

aligti said:


> yes that...too bad they never made VR6 in white, or did they? the only way is to repaint one..thinking about it.


 Canada yes, United States, no. :thumbup:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Tk2g60 said:


> I may just blow this picture up and hang it in my garage. That is one beautiful car you have there, nice werk man:thumbup::beer:
> 
> After you put the old lips back on what will be the specs of your wheels you'll be selling?


 Thanks man, send me a pic if you do!! The wheels will be et38 without the adapters. 17x8.5 all around. adapters are 15mm so et 23 with them. Probably won't tuck under stock fenders though.


----------



## reverend33 (Apr 12, 2010)

HavokRuels said:


> White vr6!!!


 everything about it screams G60, Hood, grill, and 4 bolt pattern.


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

reverend33 said:


> everything about it screams G60, Hood, grill, and 4 bolt pattern.


 It's 5 lug, VR6 hood and an aftermarket grill, now post pictures of "No good wheels for the corrado" or gtfo of my thread.


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

d-bot said:


> It's 5 lug, VR6 hood and an aftermarket grill, now post pictures of "No good wheels for the corrado" or gtfo of my thread.


 I think he was referring to the white Corrado on the XXR wheels...


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

RedYellowWhite said:


> I think he was referring to the white Corrado on the XXR wheels...


 more reasons for less text and more pictures.


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

:laugh:


----------



## Tk2g60 (Aug 26, 2010)

^^ we need to photoshop these onto a Corrado :laugh: maybe they wouldn't look so bad all polished up


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

Tk2g60 said:


> ^^ we need to photoshop these onto a Corrado :laugh: maybe they wouldn't look so bad all polished up


Use mine :laugh: 


Sent while sitting on my ass VIA my iPad


----------



## smoothaseggs (Jul 5, 2011)

^^^^^^^
on the blue rado above, what size are those snowflakes? 16 or 17 inch


----------



## ChrisVocals (Feb 2, 2005)

smoothaseggs said:


> ^^^^^^^
> on the blue rado above, what size are those snowflakes? 16 or 17 inch


must be 16" because they weren't made in 17"


----------



## ridepa (Jul 10, 2004)

Momo star r3. I believe I'm the only Corrado running them. Super rare and hard to find parts for. Trying to get a full set of r1 hex caps. Going out to 4evercustoms after h20 to get a full refinish. I love these wheels more then anything and would never sell them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mooz (Nov 21, 2010)

I have those , nothing special, but i like em.
Rc design whatever...........










Rear needs some smaller tyres,then would be better.


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

ridepa said:


> Momo star r3. I believe I'm the only Corrado running them. Super rare and hard to find parts for. Trying to get a full set of r1 hex caps. Going out to 4evercustoms after h20 to get a full refinish. I love these wheels more then anything and would never sell them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Legit


Sent while sitting on my ass VIA my iPad


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

ridepa said:


> Momo star r3. I believe I'm the only Corrado running them. Super rare and hard to find parts for. Trying to get a full set of r1 hex caps. Going out to 4evercustoms after h20 to get a full refinish. I love these wheels more then anything and would never sell them.


^^Absolutely love those :thumbup:
5-spoke design 3pc wheels work brilliantly on Corrados 



_and yes, 16'' 30-hole lips and barrels are difficult and expensive to source (ask me how I know :banghead_


----------



## Estimatd (Feb 15, 2002)

reverend33 said:


> can't wait for these to come to the US through Forge


can you give me some more info on these?

Just found this http://wheelsworldwide.co.uk/wheels/3sdm/0_05/sdcf


----------



## Snak92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Heres mine


----------



## VAN CAN (Jul 4, 2010)

as low as I dare to go for daily on classic 8-9" Rs...


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Snak92 said:


> Heres mine


Looks good. Like the gold on a red car. :thumbup:


----------



## vwflygti (Sep 11, 2002)

Snak92 said:


> Heres mine


Very nice looking, real clean. Wheels go great with this!


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

ridepa said:


> Momo star r3. I believe I'm the only Corrado running them. Super rare and hard to find parts for. Trying to get a full set of r1 hex caps. Going out to 4evercustoms after h20 to get a full refinish. I love these wheels more then anything and would never sell them.


Those are the wheels I wanted back in the day. I had forgotten about them for a long time actually, until you posted  Very nice :beer:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

:laugh:


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

RedYellowWhite said:


> :laugh:


Would run.


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

turtledub said:


> Would run.


For sale but quite expensive


----------



## Tk2g60 (Aug 26, 2010)

Edit: now on the proper car


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

I like


Sent while sitting on my ass VIA my iPad


----------



## Tk2g60 (Aug 26, 2010)

HavokRuels said:


> I like
> 
> 
> Sent while sitting on my ass VIA my iPad


me too:beer: but a 16 or 17" version ^^ these look like 20s:laugh:


----------



## Tk2g60 (Aug 26, 2010)

Maybe they can be photoshopped into 2 or 3 piece. That could be a interesting wheel


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

Ugly IMO


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

JamesS said:


> Ugly IMO


and on an Em KAy car. Let's really try to keep this classy here.


----------



## Tk2g60 (Aug 26, 2010)

d-bot said:


> and on an Em KAy car. Let's really try to keep this classy here.


sorry its not a corrado:beer: but when i get them pshopped i will edit it


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Yikes....:thumbdown:


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

VAN CAN said:


> as low as I dare to go for daily on classic 8-9" Rs...


This looks right!:thumbup:


----------



## Tk2g60 (Aug 26, 2010)

Also saw these up fs in the classifieds and thought they were pretty interesting also. Crisvr6 was nice enough to pchop them for me:beer: These are off a Nissan Xtera and some adapters. 










Here some 3 spoke i found on the Rotiform fb page










I have a thing for certain 3 spoke. This isnt quite it, but not to far off from my liking.


----------



## ajhvw93 (Oct 26, 2009)

Mercedes makes a nice 3 spoker


----------



## ajhvw93 (Oct 26, 2009)

MY NEXT SET


----------



## krager54 (Aug 7, 2011)

^Perfect wheels for a Corrado, IMO.

Beefy rims for a beefy car.


----------



## Rockmonky (Nov 7, 2003)

Tk2g60 said:


> Also saw these up fs in the classifieds and thought they were pretty interesting also. Crisvr6 was nice enough to pchop them for me:beer: These are off a Nissan Xtera and some adapters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Tk2g60 said:


> Edit: now on the proper car


photoshops, i can tell from the pixels


----------



## Rockmonky (Nov 7, 2003)

ajhvw93 said:


> MY NEXT SET


type A's work so well with the blocky corrado body.


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

As are nice, but have to be 16x9 all around. :laugh:


----------



## ajhvw93 (Oct 26, 2009)

krager54 said:


> ^Perfect wheels for a Corrado, IMO.
> 
> Beefy rims for a beefy car.





Rockmonky said:


> type A's work so well with the blocky corrado body.


EXACTLY:thumbup: I think that's why people like fat fives on a Corrado as well.


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Rockmonky said:


> photoshops, i can tell from the pixels


^^for real? :sly: :what:

\/ \/



Tk2g60 said:


> Also saw these up fs in the classifieds and thought they were pretty interesting also. *CRISVR6 WAS NICE ENOUGH TO PCHOP THEM FOR ME *:beer: These are off a Nissan Xtera and some adapters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tk2g60 (Aug 26, 2010)

ajhvw93 said:


> MY NEXT SET


I think there is a set of these fs locally. I think someone on padubbers has a set fs/ft:thumbup: I was almost thinking about trading my Rs's for themeace:



Rockmonky said:


> photoshops, i can tell from the pixels


Really? The pixels must have gave it away:laugh:


----------



## ajhvw93 (Oct 26, 2009)

Tk2g60 said:


> I think there is a set of these fs locally. I think someone on padubbers has a set fs/ft:thumbup: I was almost thinking about trading my Rs's for themeace:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? The pixels must have gave it away:laugh:


there are two sets locally for sale. Same one is on vortex as well. Ant. don't do it ..get the wider ones! I have a deal if set but, i'm not sure I want to do it because they are not they wide one's 9. I want the deep dish really helps with the look:thumbup:


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

JamesS said:


> As are nice, but have to be 16x9 all around. :laugh:


Your car looks awesome with the type a's


Sent while sitting on my ass VIA my iPad


----------



## Corrado Cody (Dec 2, 2012)

bbs rs on mine. not a big fan of them, but everyone seems to think they go good with my corrado. up for trade if anyone is interested.

excuse my retardation in the picture 

















Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

How much?


----------



## Corrado Cody (Dec 2, 2012)

blackslcchild said:


> How much?


only for trade, links in my sig :thumbup:


----------



## ViggeSWE (Dec 22, 2007)

Setup on my Corrado:
BBS RM 15x8,5" front and 9" rear.


----------



## ajhvw93 (Oct 26, 2009)

^^^^ Kewl Pict


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

ViggeSWE said:


> Setup on my Corrado:
> BBS RM 15x8,5" front and 9" rear.


Nice :thumbup:
Of the few exceptions where a Corrado actually looks good on 15'' wheels IMHO (the fact that its so much lowered helps to this) 




ViggeSWE said:


>


Although, in this shot, it looks like the wheels (because too low) have gone further to the body, ie. not centered - drop plates would help correct this situation


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

RedYellowWhite said:


> :laugh:


I'm assuming they are still 14"?


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

HavokRuels said:


> I'm assuming they are still 14"?


15'' 

8'' 4x100 et10 - 2pc 
perfect for an MK1


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

RedYellowWhite said:


> 15''
> 
> 8'' 4x100 et10 - 2pc
> perfect for an MK1


Every inch counts! :laugh:


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Viggeswe, what is you're suspension setup?


----------



## szejk (Jan 1, 2012)

Nothelle


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

szejk said:


> Nothelle


 I like.


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

turtledub said:


> I like.


 +1 :thumbup:


----------



## cata (May 19, 2006)

^sucha gorgeous combination :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ajhvw93 (Oct 26, 2009)

I have never seen em polished b4...nice:thumbup:


----------



## blackfly18t (Oct 20, 2002)




----------



## ViggeSWE (Dec 22, 2007)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Nice :thumbup:
> Of the few exceptions where a Corrado actually looks good on 15'' wheels IMHO (the fact that its so much lowered helps to this)
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the input and info about the drop plates. I will take look at that :thumbup:


----------



## ViggeSWE (Dec 22, 2007)

blackslcchild said:


> Viggeswe, what is you're suspension setup?


 Weitec Hicon TX coilovers.


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks^^^:thumbup:


----------



## Kronkinator (Dec 20, 2004)

Not very good pictures, but I'm diggin my new Fifteen52 Tarmacs! Gonna drop the front a tad bit more as well.


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Sawblades. Yep. I went there.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

turtledub said:


> Sawblades. Yep. I went there.


 No taste. Why do you think so many sets of Vette wheels are available? Even Corvette owners think they are ****. 

And seriously way more Vette wheels than RS's which is pretty bad.


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

DUBZAK said:


> No taste. Why do you think so many sets of Vette wheels are available? Even Corvette owners think they are ****.
> 
> And seriously way more Vette wheels than RS's which is pretty bad.


 :thumbup:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Kronkinator said:


> Not very good pictures, but I'm diggin my new Fifteen52 Tarmacs! Gonna drop the front a tad bit more as well.


 :thumbup:


----------



## reverend33 (Apr 12, 2010)

Estimatd said:


> can you give me some more info on these?
> 
> Just found this http://wheelsworldwide.co.uk/wheels/3sdm/0_05/sdcf


 they are now being imported and sold through Forge motorsport, wasn't able to find them on their website but they show pics and talk about them on their facebook and twitter. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5671004-Announcement-3SDM-Wheels-from-Forge-Motorsport-US 

also it looks like urotuning has them for $275/wheel in 18" 5x112 fitment so maybe when 5x100 16" they should be roughly the same price? 

http://www.urotuning.com/3SDM-0-05-Wheel-18-Silver-p/3sdm.05.112.18.s.htm


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

reverend33 said:


> they are now being imported and sold through Forge motorsport, wasn't able to find them on their website but they show pics and talk about them on their facebook and twitter.
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5671004-Announcement-3SDM-Wheels-from-Forge-Motorsport-US
> 
> ...


 3SDM is going to make that wheel in a 16"? :sly:


----------



## reverend33 (Apr 12, 2010)

dogger said:


> 3SDM is going to make that wheel in a 16"? :sly:


 did some digging around but couldn't find the email i got back from them a while back. i did find lots of posts through google saying its in the works. and found this 



> 3SDM came back to me today and said that they will be manufacturing 16 x 8 & 16 x 9 0.05's in 4 x 100. They will be ready for sale in April / May time. I had made up mu mind to buy gold BBS but this has thrown me. Oh, what to do?????


 here (post #3) 
http://www.dubforce.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=22921


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

That would be really cool. I'm surprised they would spend the money to do it since most companies rather go for the bigger market with 18's and 19's.


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

They look like concave tarmacs


Sent while sitting on my ass VIA my iPad


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

17x9 and you have a winner. 16's might not let the wheel look right 8.5 or 9 wide is a must.


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

Speaking of 17x9s, I'm just gonna leave this here.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

ein said:


> 17x9 and you have a winner. 16's might not let the wheel look right 8.5 or 9 wide is a must.


I would be really happy if there were more 16x8's for those who have G60's and don't want pulled fenders. 17's look great, been running them for 12 years on my car. But it would be nice to go 16's and change things up. If they make both 16x8 and 16x9 that would be cool. Now only if they made that wheel a little more finished. I'm not digging the Rotiform raw machined look but I do like the concave design.


----------



## phoenix94 (Sep 17, 2010)

szejk said:


> Nothelle


16" or 17" ?


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Golfatron3 said:


> Speaking of 17x9s, I'm just gonna leave this here.


^^ Damn Seb!!! Where did you score those??? Specs and info please opcorn:


----------



## reverend33 (Apr 12, 2010)

dogger said:


> I would be really happy if there were more 16x8's for those who have G60's and don't want pulled fenders. 17's look great, been running them for 12 years on my car. But it would be nice to go 16's and change things up. If they make both 16x8 and 16x9 that would be cool. Now only if they made that wheel a little more finished. I'm not digging the Rotiform raw machined look but I do like the concave design.


i sent this to 3sdm last week 


Me said:


> Just curious when we can expect these to open up in the corrado fitments? 5x100 16” et35 would make a killing.


got this in reply this morning


3sdm said:


> I do not have a confirmed date yet but we are working on them as fast as we can
> i can send you an email as soon as i have a date for them if you like


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

RedYellowWhite said:


> ^^ Damn Seb!!! Where did you score those??? Specs and info please opcorn:


I have my sources haha!

They are PLS Evolution II
3-Piece
17x9 ET35 with 1.5" lip Front
17x9 ET30 with 2.5" lip Rear

I haven't decided what to do with them yet. I have two sets of faces, 1 polished 4x108 with 57.1mm CB and 1 5x98 set with 58mm CB that's been painted silver. 

Just started working on them. I think Dubzak should forget his ABTs and put these on his Corrado


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

reverend33 said:


> i sent this to 3sdm last week
> 
> 
> got this in reply this morning



Very cool! It seems too good to be true. I can be patient.


----------



## szejk (Jan 1, 2012)

phoenix94 said:


> 16" or 17" ?


17" 8J


----------



## phoenix94 (Sep 17, 2010)

perfect, thanks


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Golfatron3 said:


> I have my sources haha!
> 
> They are PLS Evolution II
> 3-Piece
> ...


Where the damn "LIKE" button?..............

:thumbup:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Where the damn "LIKE" button?..............
> 
> :thumbup:


The center caps suck balls though. Never been into center caps especially ones that look cheap with a mounting bolt like that.


----------



## ajhvw93 (Oct 26, 2009)

dogger said:


> The center caps suck balls though. Never been into center caps especially ones that look cheap with a mounting bolt like that.


^^^^ this center caps just seem to not flow with the rest of the wheel Imo. Really nice wheel though:thumbup:


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Where the damn "LIKE" button?..............
> 
> :thumbup:


I was thinking, damn, Where's more "no good wheels for the corrado" photos?!


----------



## MadWabbit (Feb 21, 2006)

Coming soon...


----------



## oldschool eighty8 (Apr 17, 2009)

MadWabbit said:


> Coming soon...


opcorn:


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

dogger said:


> The center caps suck balls though. Never been into center caps especially ones that look cheap with a mounting bolt like that.





ajhvw93 said:


> ^^^^ this center caps just seem to not flow with the rest of the wheel Imo. Really nice wheel though:thumbup:


I agree completely. I thought about having custom flat caps made for them or just running them without the caps.



d-bot said:


> I was thinking, damn, Where's more "no good wheels for the corrado" photos?!


What wheels are on your car nowadays?!?!



MadWabbit said:


> Coming soon...


Very nice!

Edit: here's a pic for d-bot. 









They definitely look better without the caps.


----------



## CuRide (Nov 30, 2001)

^ Agree, definitely without the cap. I felt that way with the OZ Futura as well unless you got the OE flat cap with a CF ring.


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Golfatron3 said:


> Edit: here's a pic for d-bot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They need caps so maybe flat caps like you suggested or the OG caps are perfectly fine. No caps makes them look cheap. 



Golfatron3 said:


> What wheels are on your car nowadays?!?!.


No good wheels, of course!


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Way better without the caps!!! If you cleaned up the writing and filled the bolt hole for the cheap cap. Than had center caps made for the bore hole. 

Sports and race cars have exposed lug nuts. That's how it should be. Save the cheesy fake center caps for old ladies and their Lexus.


----------



## Tk2g60 (Aug 26, 2010)

MadWabbit said:


> Coming soon...


I likey.... A lot


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

They look like J lines without the caps... :thumbup:


----------



## ajhvw93 (Oct 26, 2009)

Golfatron3 said:


> I agree completely. I thought about having custom flat caps made for them or just running them without the caps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Caps are definitely more subtle then some...not bad BTW... I work in a machine shop. I may be able to make caps for you. I'm hoping to be less busy in about a month. I would need you to send me one of your original caps so, I can measure the outer diameter to replicate and hole location to replicate.


----------



## onavarro8 (Oct 3, 2006)

Anybody heard of Varrstoen wheels before?
I was looking for something similar to CCW classics that wasn't as expensive and ran into these.

http://varrstoen.com/products/
http://www.ebay.com/itm/16X8-VARRST...Parts_Accessories&hash=item1e73b0b465&vxp=mtr


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

onavarro8 said:


> Anybody heard of Varrstoen wheels before?
> I was looking for something similar to CCW classics that wasn't as expensive and ran into these.
> 
> http://varrstoen.com/products/
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/16X8-VARRST...Parts_Accessories&hash=item1e73b0b465&vxp=mtr


Yeah, another cheap sub par replica fake split. Sure do look like CCW's, because they are a replica of them. Being on ebay should have been your first clue. 

This new generation that says "I can't afford the real ones" or "I was looking for a cheaper alternative" translates to me as "I am too impatient to save my money for quality parts, so I'll just buy the cheap replica or knock offs so I can keep up with a trend".


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Is it the old grumpy rich bastards that say "fake splits can fack off" or is it just the scenesters that have them?


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

:heart: 

Both. These things are all over the ricer gtg here in Orlando. 

CCW is local too in Daytona. For a 3 piece forged wheel, their prices are more than fair.


----------



## MadWabbit (Feb 21, 2006)

DUBZAK said:


> Yeah, another cheap sub par replica fake split. Sure do look like CCW's, because they are a replica of them. Being on ebay should have been your first clue.
> 
> This new generation that says "I can't afford the real ones" or "I was looking for a cheaper alternative" translates to me as "I am too impatient to save my money for quality parts, so I'll just buy the cheap replica or knock offs so I can keep up with a trend".


I think I love you. 




FAKE SPLITS AND REPS CAN **** OFF.


----------



## onavarro8 (Oct 3, 2006)

An honest question though...having so many rims out there that look identical, how do you know what to consider as a replica? Is it just the material or process they use?

I can afford and will most likely get CCW wheels I was just simply looking at other options of a similar style since im still in college, blowing $3000 on rims isn't necessarily a purchase you just make without researching/looking at all your options.


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

The fact is it takes time. A trained eye can spot reps miles away.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

I cannot un-train my eye.


----------



## oldschool eighty8 (Apr 17, 2009)

I don't mind seeing reps on a car that's just ment to be a fun daily driver, but if your going to spend thousands building a "show" car don't cheap out on wheels.


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

onavarro8 said:


> An honest question though...having so many rims out there that look identical, how do you know what to consider as a replica? Is it just the material or process they use?
> 
> I can afford and will most likely get CCW wheels I was just simply looking at other options of a similar style since im still in college, blowing $3000 on rims isn't necessarily a purchase you just make without researching/looking at all your options.


Honestly, your better off buying a used set of anything that's built well. 


Sent while sitting on my ass VIA my iPad


----------



## MadWabbit (Feb 21, 2006)

HavokRuels said:


> Honestly, your better off buying a used set of anything that's built well.
> 
> 
> Sent while sitting on my ass VIA my iPad


Amen


----------



## actiontoyz (Feb 3, 2013)

These are sweet. what is the offset?


----------



## actiontoyz (Feb 3, 2013)

DUBZAK said:


> Yeah, another cheap sub par replica fake split. Sure do look like CCW's, because they are a replica of them. Being on ebay should have been your first clue.
> 
> This new generation that says "I can't afford the real ones" or "I was looking for a cheaper alternative" translates to me as "I am too impatient to save my money for quality parts, so I'll just buy the cheap replica or knock offs so I can keep up with a trend".


Ouch... i got burned for even thinking about getting replicas. You have changed my mind.


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

actiontoyz said:


> Ouch... i got burned for even thinking about getting replicas. You have changed my mind.


So many good quality and inexpensive used sets everywhere. I'd rather get a deal on quality wheels that need work than waste money on knockoffs that are known to brake.


Sent while sitting on my ass VIA my iPad


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

DUBZAK said:


> This new generation that says "I can't afford the real ones" or "I was looking for a cheaper alternative" translates to me as "I am too impatient to save my money for quality parts, so I'll just buy the cheap replica or knock offs so I can keep up with a trend".


I can't talk to people like this, just annoys the hell out of me, they make excuses like, i don't make enough money, wtf? nothing wrong with taking 2-3 years to build a car of quality then building a **** box in 2-3 months. If you don't make enough money learn how to do things your self. 
And those CCW knock offs are trash.


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

How about less banter and more quality wheels then.


----------



## MadWabbit (Feb 21, 2006)

Another "work in progress". Might go for the Prima Donna look....so many options for a white Corrado.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

DUBZAK said:


> :heart:
> 
> CCW is local too in Daytona. For a 3 piece forged wheel, their prices are more than fair.


Considering most 3 piece forged wheels are over priced I guess their prices are fair. Personally I don't like CCW's and find their wheels look unfinished. But that raw CNC'd look is pretty trendy. Their wheels are not on the same level as BBS. Just because a wheel is forged and multi piece doesn't mean its engineered/designed/manufactured at the same level as a company like BBS.

Plus BBS is probably the only wheel company to ever design/produce a proper center cap.


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

O.g style............for now


----------



## oldschool eighty8 (Apr 17, 2009)

Wish these weren't fake splits


----------



## raddo (Dec 22, 1999)

Wish I was able to buy these, but unfortunately I was not


----------



## bunkkaws (Feb 7, 2008)

I have a few

Miro 111's 18 x 8.5 square et 35










Total FAIL. Didn't fit as tires were too big. Sold those puppies

OEM MKIV 15" Steelies

Eh, OK










Current 17x8 et13 F & 17x9 et 10 R Zauber Monoblock Splits

My favs so far


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

bunkkaws said:


> Current 17x8 et13 F & 17x9 et 10 R Zauber Monoblock Splits
> 
> My favs so far


Those Zaubers look good :thumbup:

And pretty looking Corrado if I may add - the colour is very nice :thumbup:


----------



## bunkkaws (Feb 7, 2008)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Those Zaubers look good :thumbup:
> 
> And pretty looking Corrado if I may add - the colour is very nice :thumbup:



Thanks man! It's Hubbell's old old old ride if anyone remembers


----------



## ajhvw93 (Oct 26, 2009)

Just passed up Mono Blocks for 450.00 polished:banghead:


----------



## mkivgolfball (Feb 5, 2012)

ajhvw93 said:


> Just passed up Mono Blocks for 450.00 polished:banghead:


you done messed up. :laugh:


----------



## bunkkaws (Feb 7, 2008)

mkivgolfball said:


> you done messed up. :laugh:


Haha they pop up from time to time, you'll have no problem finding a set.

Here is a better side shot, please mind the poo quality cellphone picture.


----------



## ajhvw93 (Oct 26, 2009)

mkivgolfball said:


> you done messed up. :laugh:


Well they were not 3pc so that helps with the sting


----------



## Yohannes (Jun 19, 2005)

my choice, but than again its my car...LOL..





















yoyo


----------



## phoenix94 (Sep 17, 2010)

perfect !

i need this front bumper and red badge !!! lol


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

d-bot said:


> They need caps so maybe flat caps like you suggested


Like so?


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Toss a lip on so we can get a better idea of the whole package but I think you are onto something.


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

d-bot said:


> Toss a lip on so we can get a better idea of the whole package but I think you are onto something.


I will when I get em back form the machinist.


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Golfatron3 said:


> I will when I get em back form the machinist.


Dang girl you going all out! :heart:


----------



## cata (May 19, 2006)

Golfatron3 said:


> Like so?


I see a lotta potential here :thumbup:


----------



## SkybarGTI (Jul 23, 2011)

anyone have an idea of what these wheels are??


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

ABT A9's Big money plus rare just try to find them is the hard part.


----------



## SkybarGTI (Jul 23, 2011)

thanks dude, thought they were ABT's just wasnt 100%


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Golfatron3 said:


> Like so?


I prefered the other style caps - hex cap style - (or no caps at all) rather than those flat caps, but that's just my opinion


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Toffeerado said:


> ABT A9's Big money plus rare just try to find them is the hard part.



I have two sets!! These are for sale and my new ones will be built with the rear lips all around. I am open to reasonable offers... take a look at them.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5958474-Feeler-Chrome-ABT-A9-s


----------



## 16k.Redline (Feb 21, 2013)

cstanley19 said:


> I have two sets!! These are for sale and my new ones will be built with the rear lips all around. I am open to reasonable offers... take a look at them.
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5958474-Feeler-Chrome-ABT-A9-s


Everytime I see a pic of your car, I spin into a jealous frenzy... Absolute perfection!
Intersted in a partial trade for a set of chrome 3pc Speedline Alessio 18x9/11


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Mine's been on 8X16 Design 90's with black detailing (Wish I'd kept them)



















Then my all time fave wheel, Borbet A's, 9x16 with Gloss black centers (Still have them but a refurb company totally ruined them!





































Running 9x16 Borbet B in the mean time.





































I know Borbets have been done to death etc etc, and things have moved on, but I love em myself, it's all about the oldskool.


----------



## raddo (Dec 22, 1999)

Toffeerado said:


> ABT A9's Big money plus rare just try to find them is the hard part.


I have two sets too, I have a set that I'm not done rebuilding that I will let go cheap


----------



## SkybarGTI (Jul 23, 2011)

raddo said:


> I have two sets too, I have a set that I'm not done rebuilding that I will let go cheap


More info pls


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

RedYellowWhite said:


> I prefered the other style caps - hex cap style - (or no caps at all) rather than those flat caps, but that's just my opinion


Totally agree. Flat caps are Zzzzzz.....



RILEY UK said:


> Then my all time fave wheel, Borbet A's, 9x16 with Gloss black centers (Still have them but a refurb company totally ruined them!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both look good. :thumbup:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

I hear dogger might be running some new wheels soon, lol 




Borbet Bs look so good :thumbup:
On the other hand, not a fan of the black painted centers Borbet As personally but to each his own


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

RedYellowWhite said:


> On the other hand, not a fan of the black painted centers Borbet As personally but to each his own


Of course !  I can't wait to get them back on tbh! It would be boring as hell if we all liked the same **** eh.:thumbup:


----------



## Almost1 (Nov 3, 2010)

I know I'm gonna get flamed for this but......I love my Mk3 GTI rims even though they are 15's and not cool enough for the Corrado crowd. Keeping it simple.


----------



## g60racer (Nov 18, 2000)

I like those wheels ^ Clean and simple is good.


----------



## jbcorrado (Nov 17, 2011)

No worries:thumbup:
Because when the Corrado came out 15" was a big wheel.
:laugh:




Almost1 said:


> I know I'm gonna get flamed for this but......I love my Mk3 GTI rims even though they are 15's and not cool enough for the Corrado crowd. Keeping it simple.


----------



## onavarro8 (Oct 3, 2006)

RILEY UK said:


> Mine's been on 8X16 Design 90's with black detailing (Wish I'd kept them)


Apart from the terrible parking job, looks good. I've always liked d90s im trying to track some down at the moment.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

jbcorrado said:


> No worries:thumbup:
> Because when the Corrado came out 15" was a big wheel.
> :laugh:



How old are you? Totally not true.


----------



## 8vbunny (Oct 2, 2002)

jbcorrado said:


> No worries:thumbup:
> Because when the Corrado came out 15" was a big wheel.
> :laugh:


What kind of a big wheel are we talking about?

This kind? 









Or this kind?


----------



## jbcorrado (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi Dogger
I am 53 and bought my Corrado new in 1990. I worked at Devon Hill VW/BMW
At the time Aaron "Neuspeed" Newmann was our go to guy for VW performance parts so I talked to him regularly. 
When he built his yellow G60 I asked him to send me basically everything he was doing to his. Missus the body kit.....
He chose the Momo 15x8 star wheels for a reason. So naturally I had to have some too.
How old are you?


----------



## jbcorrado (Nov 17, 2011)

I forgot to mention that Aarons car was the first VW to make it into the Road & Track Supercar edition and scored the quickest slalom speed ever recorded at that time.


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

jbcorrado said:


> I forgot to mention that Aarons car was the first VW to make it into the Road & Track Supercar edition and scored the quickest slalom speed ever recorded at that time.


Quickest slalom speed driving the Corrado? Id like to see the article/proof... if so would be pretty impressive.


----------



## 8vbunny (Oct 2, 2002)

JamesS said:


> Quickest slalom speed driving the Corrado? Id like to see the article/proof... if so would be pretty impressive.


That was in 1990.. :laugh: and A/S/L [email protected]


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

Is this the article?


----------



## jbcorrado (Nov 17, 2011)

OK yes THAT is the article.



JamesS said:


> Is this the article?


----------



## jbcorrado (Nov 17, 2011)

Pretty Frikin' Cool eh?


----------



## jbcorrado (Nov 17, 2011)

For when I need some real power:thumbup:
also with 15 inch wheels LOL:laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

jbcorrado said:


> Hi Dogger
> I am 53 and bought my Corrado new in 1990. I worked at Devon Hill VW/BMW
> At the time Aaron "Neuspeed" Newmann was our go to guy for VW performance parts so I talked to him regularly.
> When he built his yellow G60 I asked him to send me basically everything he was doing to his. Missus the body kit.....
> ...





JamesS said:


> Is this the article?



:thumbup: :thumbup: :beer:


James aka "dogger" also bought his yellow Corrado G60 new in 1990 so you can guess he's certainly not a teenager


----------



## jbcorrado (Nov 17, 2011)

Then he should know what I am talking about.....


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

Yes, 15's weren't big in 1990...


----------



## jbcorrado (Nov 17, 2011)

Ok tell me what was then?
Go ahead.............really curious now
Show us.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

ein said:


> Yes, 15's weren't big in 1990...


HUGE!!! Woudn't want anything bigger. It might rub


----------



## jbcorrado (Nov 17, 2011)

In 1990 the slammed POS handling thing was not popular either.
Guys did not not care what their cars looked like in photographs. 
Show me 1990 wheels that were bigger than 15 inch


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

IIRC Dogger has a pic of his on 16" Quasars...

I'm not wasting time scanning my pics from 95/96 to appease someone with what appears to be a terminal case of "needs to relax..."


----------



## jbcorrado (Nov 17, 2011)

ein said:


> IIRC Dogger has a pic of his on 16" Quasars...
> 
> I'm not wasting time scanning my pics from 95/96 to appease someone with what appears to be a terminal case of "needs to relax..."


By 94 95 there were bigger wheel/tire options....


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Going with some D90's.


----------



## bunkkaws (Feb 7, 2008)

jbcorrado said:


> Hi Dogger
> I am 53 and bought my Corrado new in 1990. I worked at Devon Hill VW/BMW


Wow small world, my uncle use to work at Devon Hill VW/BMW, back when they still had VW

His name is Fred Stevens, maybe you worked with him


----------



## sbatens (Dec 28, 2008)

jbcorrado said:


> Hi Dogger
> I am 53 and bought my Corrado new in 1990. I worked at Devon Hill VW/BMW
> At the time Aaron "Neuspeed" Newmann was our go to guy for VW performance parts so I talked to him regularly.
> When he built his yellow G60 I asked him to send me basically everything he was doing to his. Missus the body kit.....
> ...


ssssssssttt,
he's really sensitive about his age :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## jbcorrado (Nov 17, 2011)

Sure, i remember Fred.
class guy:thumbup:




bunkkaws said:


> Wow small world, my uncle use to work at Devon Hill VW/BMW, back when they still had VW
> 
> His name is Fred Stevens, maybe you worked with him


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

jbcorrado said:


> Then he should know what I am talking about.....


Your from PA so 15's probably were big at that time there. I always forget how long it takes new trends to make it from SoCal to the east coast. At that time 18's had just come out and were becoming popular here. So 15's were far from big. We had 16's and 17's for awhile already. 

I'm very familiar with APS and the Neuman family. Their shop was in Anaheim back then which was close to where I lived. I spent a lot of time there and I knew Aaron, Gary, and their dad Bill. Got to see their cars in person not just magazines. Not long after they built Aaron's G60 they got a Mk3 VR6 from Europe before they came to the US and what size wheels did they put on that? Not 15's  


Their last name is not spelled Newmann btw. :sly:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

ein said:


> IIRC Dogger has a pic of his on 16" Quasars...


I had 15's because I didn't want to spend the money for all new tires. I got Quasars the first day I had my car new and used the stock Continental tires that came with it. I really wanted 16's though and they were available at the time. So were 17's. 





jbcorrado said:


> By 94 95 there were bigger wheel/tire options....


Not true again. 

I'm not as old as you but maybe my memory is better. In 1992 Antera Type 101 came in 18". I had a customer who put them on his brand new BMW 325i. I might still have the pic of his car. 16's and 17's were widely available before 1992. At least in California.


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

I thought this was a thread about pictures.....



d-bot said:


> Toss a lip on so we can get a better idea of the whole package but I think you are onto something.


 Here you go sir.











dogger said:


> Flat caps are Zzzzzz.....


Disagree.


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

Golfatron3 said:


> I thought this was a thread about pictures.....
> 
> 
> Here you go sir.
> ...



x2 flat caps are the ****


----------



## bunkkaws (Feb 7, 2008)

jbcorrado said:


> Sure, i remember Fred.
> class guy:thumbup:


That's awesome! Did you go by JB when you worked there? I want to ask I'd he remembers you, but I don't have a name to give him lol. He is out in Glenmoore PA now.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Pic from 1992 of my friends VR6 with Speedlines. I was wrong they aren't 16's but 17's. :beer:


----------



## joshuawheat (Oct 17, 2012)

turtledub said:


> I like.


these wheels?????


----------



## walldoctor (Nov 19, 2012)

White.. looks ok uNtil iI can find what I want.


----------



## Quikg60dub (Apr 19, 2007)

I can finally argue with this thread.....


----------



## red85GTi (Feb 25, 2005)

wide RS's hands down best Corrado wheel


----------



## travisorus rex (Dec 26, 2004)

dogger said:


> Their wheels are not on the same level as BBS. Just because a wheel is forged and multi piece doesn't mean its engineered/designed/manufactured at the same level as a company like BBS.


Apples and oranges. I like BBS as much as the next guy but unless you own a shop or a race team, I doubt you'll get them to make you a set of wheels the way CCW would. Nothing says personalized like "find a dealer" links on websites. 

I may be a bit biased as well as I had a set of CCWs on my '93 FD3S. Fit was perfect. Tons of autoX and road coarse guys (not to mention the growing number of track obsessed RX-7 guys) use them so there has to be something going their way. 

I harbor no hard feelings against either wheel. I just find that BBS is more closely associated with European cars ( for obvious reasons) and that the majority of Corrado owners spend their time on how the car looks, not how it performs on a track.


----------



## ZeroDX758 (Feb 19, 2008)

travisorus rex said:


> I just find that BBS is more closely associated with European cars ( for obvious reasons) and that the majority of Corrado owners spend their time on how the car looks, not how it performs on a track.


It's not just Corrado guys, auto enthusiasts as a whole have taken a heavy shift toward the aesthetic. Which is why so many WRX owners think they own supercars nowadays.


----------



## MadWabbit (Feb 21, 2006)

Finally finished my wheels. BBS Strosek. 16x10 rear and 8.5 front. Fully polished.


----------



## Calboytex (Aug 14, 2007)

^^^ amazing!!!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## G535 (Jul 10, 2007)

Any more detailed shots of the 10x16 rear fitment? Like it so far!


----------



## MadWabbit (Feb 21, 2006)

3 deg negative camber in the rear was required to pull it off. Barrel is less than 1/8" from the beam..











Dropping it about an inch more tomorrow then it goes for an alignment.


----------



## TrashWang (Jul 19, 2013)

I have 16x7 Borbet Type E's and besides the fact that It's nowhere near flush and my car is really dirty I think they look good... Plus I'm going to 40 series tires so i can go lower, I actually have wheel gap in the back. Cell phone pic:


----------



## G535 (Jul 10, 2007)

MadWabbit said:


> 3 deg negative camber in the rear was required to pull it off. Barrel is less than 1/8" from the beam..
> 
> Dropping it about an inch more tomorrow then it goes for an alignment.


Not gonna hate, but i'm not quite sure if thats too wide for my taste. My first thought was the backspacing issue cause i had like 5mm clearance when i had 9x16 ET7 out back with about 2.2'' of camber...


----------



## MadWabbit (Feb 21, 2006)

I've got tough skin. It's not everyone's taste I'm sure. 

I HAD to run my 2" slant lips. Considering changing out the 7-1/2" barrels for 7". Then swapping to 15mm adapters instead of 20mm. Then I could correct the camber. I'm not completely sold on changing it yet though...I love it right now. 

Lowered it more tonight.


----------



## G60David (Feb 25, 2013)

I always thought the Brock B1 wheels in 17x8.5 looked great. Don't have pictures due to being on my phone but none the less can open a new tab and google  if they haven't been mentioned yet.


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

This thread is for photos not speculation. Now please try again.


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

8x16'' Image 3pc RS5's


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Best Thread Ever


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

d-bot said:


> Best Thread Ever


Ya, but there are still no good wheels...












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

VR6GURU said:


> Most of the wheels that are being posted require some type of work to make them look right. The highly coveted 17" LM only comes in a with of 7" so you need spacers to bring them out.
> With that said I nominate the Oettinger Brand with the RE and RZ
> 17X8 et35


Nice thread d-bot :beer:
^^^ Someday I'll likely buy the Oettingers but still sporting my *no good* OO's TSW IMOLA 17" from the late 90's


----------



## Mudkicker99 (May 11, 2008)

BBS LM 066, polished lip, gold with black bolts :thumbup:


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

I could these I think


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

359Bailey1320 said:


> I could these I think


Just buy the real ones instead of knock offs :screwy:


----------



## SCIROCCO SPEED (Dec 6, 2002)

Can someone tell me what these wheels are? Thanks



G60 RS said:


> how about these.


----------



## WaHelios (May 23, 2003)

scirocco speed said:


> can someone tell me what these wheels are? Thanks


bbs rx


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

TheBurninator said:


> Just buy the real ones instead of knock offs :screwy:


you're crazy. not 5x100 and 17x13 seems big for a corrado. 

17k and needs refinishing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-set-of...0-wheels-two-front-and-two-rear-/141650628390

1552 is good people.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

corrado-correr said:


> you're crazy. not 5x100 and 17x13 seems big for a corrado.
> 
> 17k and needs refinishing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-set-of...0-wheels-two-front-and-two-rear-/141650628390
> 
> 1552 is good people.


I could have sworn speedline made something in 5x112 vs a mono lug on these.

Meh to 1552. Especially after they jacked the design from Compomotive MO when they were a distributor FOR Compomotive. :facepalm:


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

corrado-correr said:


> you're crazy. not 5x100 and 17x13 seems big for a corrado.
> 
> 17k and needs refinishing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-set-of...0-wheels-two-front-and-two-rear-/141650628390
> 
> 1552 is good people.


Or you could pay $15k less...
http://www.stanceworks.com/forums/showthread.php?t=76855


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

I'm still trying to find something. I like 16x8 as a size but I found some Borbet type B wheels in 16x9 et 15. I think they might need to much body work to make fit in my G60 body.


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

Stop it you two... :laugh::beer:





d-bot said:


> Best Thread Ever







corradojesus said:


> Ya, but there are still no good wheels...


----------



## JF_T (Aug 1, 2019)

That thread was nice to read!
I am in the quest to find wheels too. It's hard! Either too rare or too expensive, most don't suit the style of the car... I have some fat fives but I would like to run 16"... And the quest continues!


----------



## T~Roc (Nov 18, 2015)

JF_T said:


> That thread was nice to read!
> I am in the quest to find wheels too. It's hard! Either too rare or too expensive, most don't suit the style of the car... I have some fat fives but I would like to run 16"... And the quest continues!


Thanks for resurrecting this old one, JF.
It was a nice read :thumbup:


----------

